# I'm not as sweet as I look!



## Hardcandy

I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.

I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.

Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.

My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.

Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.

And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed. 

I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._

Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.


----------



## syrenn

you will do just fine

welcome to the board


----------



## Amelia

Welcome


----------



## PixieStix

Next we will have someone join and call themselves Jolly Rancher or life savers, we need more chocolate, maybe a snickers or a butterfinger 

Welcome


----------



## Hardcandy

syrenn said:


> you will do just fine
> 
> welcome to the board


Thanx luv, but I want to do better than _"just fine"._

Girls just wanna have fun.....remember? 

You're a hottie _Syrenn_...see ya round!


----------



## Hardcandy

PixieStix said:


> Next we will have someone join and call themselves Jolly Rancher or life savers, we need more chocolate, maybe a snickers or a butterfinger
> 
> Welcome


Thanx Pixie.....I think you might have the _munchies_ girlfriend?


----------



## Hardcandy

Amelia said:


> Welcome


Thanx Amelia.

Are you the resident Catwoman?

Can't wait to see you in your leather...purrrrr!


----------



## Noomi

Hardcandy said:


> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.



I don't like you already because you hate liberals!


----------



## uscitizen

Candy with an attitude?


----------



## The Infidel

Welcome Hardcandy... Love the avie!


----------



## Hardcandy

Noomi said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you already because you hate liberals!
Click to expand...

Well that shouldn't bother you in the least bit;.....unless of course you are one?!


----------



## Noomi

Hardcandy said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you already because you hate liberals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that shouldn't bother you in the least bit;.....unless of course you are one?!
Click to expand...


Very much so!


----------



## uscitizen

Looks like another embaressed right winger claiming to be an independent.


----------



## Hardcandy

uscitizen said:


> Candy with an attitude?


Sometimes bad, sometimes playful.


----------



## The Infidel

uscitizen said:


> Looks like another embaressed right winger claiming to be an independent.



Not unlike you... a liberal claiming to be an independent.


----------



## The Infidel

Hardcandy said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candy with an attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes bad, sometimes playful.
Click to expand...


But always tasty.


----------



## Hardcandy

The Infidel said:


> Welcome Hardcandy... Love the avie!


Of course you do.....that's my good side!

Thanx for the welcome Infidel.


----------



## Hardcandy

uscitizen said:


> Looks like another embaressed right winger claiming to be an independent.


Sorry uscitizen, but in this case _"independent"_ implies self-sufficient.....ie, not dependent on government.


----------



## Hardcandy

The Infidel said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Candy with an attitude?
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes bad, sometimes playful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But always tasty.
Click to expand...

Oooou, are you a bad boy Infidel?

I've always had a thing for _Bad Boys_.


----------



## The Infidel

Hardcandy said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes bad, sometimes playful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But always tasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooou, are you a bad boy Infidel?
> 
> I've always had a thing for _Bad Boys_.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Infidel

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMICD3aMZpw]Bow Wow Wow - I Want Candy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## sealadaigh

PixieStix said:


> Next we will have someone join and call themselves Jolly Rancher or life savers, we need more chocolate, maybe a snickers or a butterfinger
> 
> Welcome



i've been inventing this brownie recipe with marzipan chips.

oh, and hi hard candy person.


----------



## Truthmatters

welcome


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.

I can always use another meal.


----------



## Truthmatters

Hardcandy said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes bad, sometimes playful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But always tasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oooou, are you a bad boy Infidel?
> 
> I've always had a thing for _Bad Boys_.
Click to expand...


I never understood that one.


what the hell is attractive about being "bad"?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The board is full of Neo-Marxists pretending to be either Democrats, Liberals, Progressives, Independents and Republicans.

Have fun


----------



## Truthmatters

Oh a tip for our new poster:


frank is insane


----------



## sealadaigh

Noomi said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you already because you hate liberals!
Click to expand...


i don't like people who brag about being an intolerant ass like it is some kind of virtue.


----------



## sealadaigh

Truthmatters said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> But always tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooou, are you a bad boy Infidel?
> 
> I've always had a thing for _Bad Boys_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never understood that one.
> 
> 
> what the hell is attractive about being "bad"?
Click to expand...


usually, daddy issue things. believe me.


----------



## sealadaigh

CrusaderFrank said:


> The board is full of Neo-Marxists pretending to be either Democrats, Liberals, Progressives, Independents and Republicans.
> 
> Have fun



i like to pretend i am BALDOR THE MAGNIFICENT...but only at work. at social functions if i do it, people think i'm crazy.


----------



## Truthmatters

It has to do with people who have never really dealt with life.


When your smart and you  grow up with true adversity arround you you understand the differance between "bad" and Free spirited.


Being able to look the society in the face and say "Nope your value system is not acceptable to me and Im not going to live that way" Is NOT being bad.

That is being true to your self.


----------



## rightwinger

You will fit right in with the other rightwingers who will fawn over your every word


----------



## Mr. H.

Howdy.


----------



## Hardcandy

reabhloideach said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next we will have someone join and call themselves Jolly Rancher or life savers, we need more chocolate, maybe a snickers or a butterfinger
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been inventing this brownie recipe with marzipan chips.
> 
> oh, and hi hard candy person.
Click to expand...

Hi right back at ya _marzipan brownie_ person!



reabhloideach said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you already because you hate liberals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i don't like people who brag about being an intolerant ass like it is some kind of virtue.
Click to expand...

We *all* have our intolerances _reabhloideach_....even the hypocrites among us. 



reabhloideach said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oooou, are you a bad boy Infidel?
> 
> I've always had a thing for _Bad Boys_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood that one.
> 
> what the hell is attractive about being "bad"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> usually, daddy issue things. believe me.
Click to expand...

No doubt.....In fact, my daddy is still a _bad boy_.

That's probably why mom's still crazy bout him after all these years.



reabhloideach said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board is full of Neo-Marxists pretending to be either Democrats, Liberals, Progressives, Independents and Republicans.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like to pretend i am BALDOR THE MAGNIFICENT...but only at work. at social functions if i do it, people think i'm crazy.
Click to expand...

Don't be silly...you're not crazy, just a very bad actor.


----------



## sealadaigh

Hardcandy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next we will have someone join and call themselves Jolly Rancher or life savers, we need more chocolate, maybe a snickers or a butterfinger
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've been inventing this brownie recipe with marzipan chips.
> 
> oh, and hi hard candy person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi right back at ya _marzipan brownie_ person!
> 
> We *all* have our intolerances _reabhloideach_....even the hypocrites among us.
> 
> 
> No doubt.....In fact, my daddy is still a _bad boy_.
> 
> That's probably why mom's still crazy bout him after all these years.
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board is full of Neo-Marxists pretending to be either Democrats, Liberals, Progressives, Independents and Republicans.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i like to pretend i am BALDOR THE MAGNIFICENT...but only at work. at social functions if i do it, people think i'm crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be silly...you're not crazy, just a very bad actor.
Click to expand...


really don't care a damn, babe...really don't have to.


----------



## Ernie S.

syrenn said:


> you will do just fine
> 
> welcome to the board



Yup she sounds hard enough. Time will tell. Buckle up, Hardcandy. It's gonna be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> Oh a tip for our new poster:
> 
> 
> frank is insane



If anyone here knows insane, this one does Hardcandy. She is legendary.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters said:


> It has to do with people who have never really dealt with life.
> 
> 
> When your *smart* and you  grow up with true adversity arround you you understand the differance between "bad" and Free spirited.
> 
> 
> Being able to look the society in the face and say "Nope your value system is not acceptable to me and Im not going to live that way" Is NOT being bad.
> 
> That is being true to your self.


Proof that TDM is not true to herself.


----------



## Hardcandy

Truthmatters said:


> welcome


Thanx Truthmatters.....although I doubt you really mean it?!



Truthmatters said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> But always tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooou, are you a bad boy Infidel?
> 
> I've always had a thing for _Bad Boys_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never understood that one.
> 
> what the hell is attractive about being "bad"?
Click to expand...

Surely you jest?!.............Ohhh, I get it now.

Mommy must be very proud of her little angel.



Truthmatters said:


> Oh a tip for our new poster:
> 
> frank is insane


Very interesting...the same thing was said of the _Wright Brothers_ prior to liftoff.


----------



## Truthmatters

Hardcandy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Truthmatters.....although I doubt you really mean it?!
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood that one.
> 
> what the hell is attractive about being "bad"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely you jest?!.............Ohhh, I get it now.
> 
> Mommy must be very proud of her little angel.
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh a tip for our new poster:
> 
> frank is insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very interesting...the same thing was said of the _Wright Brothers_ prior to liftoff.
Click to expand...


No you just dont get it.

You want to be the rebel and you think that going for the "bad" boy makes you that.


----------



## Truthmatters

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with people who have never really dealt with life.
> 
> 
> When your *smart* and you  grow up with true adversity arround you you understand the differance between "bad" and Free spirited.
> 
> 
> Being able to look the society in the face and say "Nope your value system is not acceptable to me and Im not going to live that way" Is NOT being bad.
> 
> That is being true to your self.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that TDM is not true to herself.
Click to expand...


Your party is the one that is all about money being the most important thing in the world.


----------



## bobcollum

Oh great, we've got another badass on the board. 

You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.


----------



## Truthmatters

Occupation 
Girl Friday at daddy's pawn shop 


from her page


----------



## Truthmatters

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Members List  
 Hardcandy's Profile  

You last visited: To About Me 
About Hardcandy 
Biography 
Defying the Status Flo 
Location 
At a Mall 
Interests 
Shoppin-n-BoppinOccupation 
Girl Friday at daddy's pawn shop


----------



## AquaAthena

Hardcandy said:


> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.



I am liking you already....


----------



## Truthmatters

Hardcandy said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Truthmatters.....although I doubt you really mean it?!
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never understood that one.
> 
> what the hell is attractive about being "bad"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Surely you jest?!.............Ohhh, I get it now.
> 
> Mommy must be very proud of her little angel.
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh a tip for our new poster:
> 
> frank is insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very interesting...the same thing was said of the _Wright Brothers_ prior to liftoff.
Click to expand...


Only by people who said that sceince was stupid.


That would be more like the people you line up with.


I dont like bad boys because I to angelic?


No its called not being a victim want to be.


True bad boys beat women.


I prefer people who listen to their heads and hearts over people who only wish to Be "bad".


Bad is not the new good no matter how "badass" you want to pretend you are.


----------



## Meister

Truthmatters said:


> US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Members List
> Hardcandy's Profile
> 
> You last visited: To About Me
> About Hardcandy
> Biography
> Defying the Status Flo
> Location
> At a Mall
> Interests
> Shoppin-n-BoppinOccupation
> Girl Friday at daddy's pawn shop



WTF?  Who cares, TM?


----------



## Hardcandy

Sallow said:


> Welcome.
> 
> I can always use another meal.


Oh my, you want to _eat me_?!.....Why, you hardly even know me Sallow!

I suppose you want to skip the customary dinner and a movie and go straight for the rasty-nasty, right?!

Talk about a cheap date! _(hmmm, although it's not like I've never done it before)_


----------



## Hardcandy

CrusaderFrank said:


> The board is full of Neo-Marxists pretending to be either Democrats, Liberals, Progressives, Independents and Republicans.
> 
> Have fun


Thanx Franx;

I  am what I am...no pretense here.

I am *not* a repub, although I will vote for them to get this commie puke out of office.

The gop is simply to compromising for me which has been a big part of the problem.

Anyway, let's lighten things up and get back to having fun in _this_ my intro thread.


----------



## jillian

Hardcandy said:


> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.



nice pic of someone else as your avi....

i hope you're smarter than this when you post


----------



## Hardcandy

rightwinger said:


> You will fit right in with the other rightwingers who will fawn over your every word


Fantastic!


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> The board is full of Neo-Marxists pretending to be either Democrats, Liberals, Progressives, Independents and Republicans.
> 
> Have fun
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx Franx;
> 
> I  am what I am...no pretense here.
> 
> *I am not a repub, although I will vote for them to get this commie puke out of office.*
> 
> The gop is simply to compromising for me which has been a big part of the problem.
> 
> Anyway, let's lighten things up and get back to having fun in _this_ my intro thread.
Click to expand...


So you're a Republican, got it.


----------



## Truthmatters

Not everyone can depend on getting jobs through nepotism


----------



## Hardcandy

Mr. H. said:


> Howdy.


And a big Howdy to you too Mr. H.!


----------



## xsited1

Hardcandy said:


> ...
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> ...





Welcome.


----------



## Truthmatters

most people I know who are desperate to be seen as "badass" are fools


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, hardcandy. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Hardcandy

Ernie S. said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> you will do just fine
> 
> welcome to the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup she sounds hard enough. Time will tell. Buckle up, Hardcandy. It's gonna be a bumpy ride.
Click to expand...

Thanx Earnie and I luv the scoot...Both my dad and boyfriend have long, low, fat, loud Harleys.

Not many things feel better between a girls legs...Scrap the Maytag and give me a Hog anyday.

_And tell the liberals to buckle up.....*I'm* the bumpy ride._



Ern
ie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh a tip for our new poster:
> 
> frank is insane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone here knows insane, this one does Hardcandy. She is legendary.
Click to expand...

Actually, liberals are much more _gullible_ than they are _insane_.

How else could they keep falling for the same old _Marxist Utopian_ lie which destroyed so many lives in the 20th century?!


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.


Can you change your own Huggie yet or does mommy still do that for ya Bobby?!


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you change your own Huggie yet or does mommy still do that for ya Bobby?!
Click to expand...


Change?


----------



## bobcollum

All kidding aside, I'm pleasantly surprised you knew that changing was the next step.


----------



## Hardcandy

Truthmatters said:


> Occupation
> Girl Friday at daddy's pawn shop
> 
> 
> from her page


If you saw my salary, you would really be pissed off _lefty_.


----------



## koshergrl

bobcollum said:


> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.


 
No, that's leftover from the last time you pissed your pants.


----------



## bobcollum

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's leftover from the last time you pissed your pants.
Click to expand...


Your insanity makes me laugh that hard, what can I say?


----------



## Hardcandy

AquaAthena said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am liking you already....
Click to expand...

Thanx much my beloved Goddess Athena;

I'm honored to be in the presence of such beauty and magnificence. 

_What say we go skinny-dippin in the moonlite girlfriend?!_


----------



## CrusaderFrank

I think HardCandy is Mal's alternate USMB identity


----------



## Hardcandy

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Members List
> Hardcandy's Profile
> 
> You last visited: To About Me
> About Hardcandy
> Biography
> Defying the Status Flo
> Location
> At a Mall
> Interests
> Shoppin-n-BoppinOccupation
> Girl Friday at daddy's pawn shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF?  Who cares, TM?
Click to expand...

Certainly not you or me Meister, but it sure does seem to disrupt the liberal psyche!


----------



## Sarah G

bobcollum said:


> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.



But we can tell by the look on your face.


----------



## Hardcandy

jillian said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic of someone else as your avi....
> 
> i hope you're smarter than this when you post
Click to expand...

Poor Jillian, is this your way of distracting from the fact that you don't look like _Betty Boop_?!


----------



## The Infidel

Ernie S. said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with people who have never really dealt with life.
> 
> 
> When your *smart* and you  grow up with true adversity arround you you understand the differance between "bad" and Free spirited.
> 
> 
> Being able to look the society in the face and say "Nope your value system is not acceptable to me and Im not going to live that way" Is NOT being bad.
> 
> That is being true to your self.
> 
> 
> 
> Proof that TDM is not true to herself.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hardcandy

xsited1 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
Click to expand...

Thanx very much xsited1.

You must be the strong silent type.

I like men of few words who get straight to the point.

A little less talk and a lot more action is exactly what we need.


----------



## Hardcandy

Sarah G said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we can tell by the look on your face.
Click to expand...

It sounds as though Bobby's loss of bladder control may be chronic Sarah G?!

It's must be embarrassing for a grown man to have to carry a diaper bag every where he goes.


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But we can tell by the look on your face.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sounds as though Bobby's loss of bladder control may be chronic Sarah G?!
> 
> It's must be embarrassing for a grown man to have to carry a diaper bag every where he goes.
Click to expand...


After seeing your avie I had to reassess my entire standard for embarrassing, so it's not as bad as it used to be.


----------



## Hardcandy

freedombecki said:


> Welcome to USMB, hardcandy. Hope you enjoy the boards.


Thanx for the _welcome_ Becki.

btw, is that butterfly a liberal?

If so, I have some Raid handy!


----------



## Hardcandy

koshergrl said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's leftover from the last time you pissed your pants.
Click to expand...

That confirms it.....It's chronic!

Bobby will henceforth be known as _"Diaper Boy"_.


----------



## bobcollum

I'm sure everyone will latch on to your stunning insight.


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> I'm sure everyone will latch on to your stunning insight.


Ya really think so Diaper Boy?!


----------



## bobcollum

No.


----------



## Hardcandy

Truthmatters said:


> It has to do with people who have never really dealt with life.
> 
> When your smart and you  grow up with true adversity arround you you understand the differance between "bad" and Free spirited.
> 
> Being able to look the society in the face and say "Nope your value system is not acceptable to me and Im not going to live that way" Is NOT being bad.
> 
> That is being true to your self.


What a load of typical lefty bull shit. 

Straight out of the liberal bleeding heart handbook.



Truthmatters said:


> I dont like bad boys because I to angelic?
> 
> No its called not being a victim want to be.
> 
> True bad boys beat women.
> 
> I prefer people who listen to their heads and hearts over people who only wish to Be "bad".
> 
> Bad is not the new good no matter how "badass" you want to pretend you are.


You sound like a poor little delusional bon-bon munchin couch potato who's been watching way too much Oprah.

_Bad Boys_ don't beat women ladies of The View, *assholes* beat women...It's quite obvious that you don't get out much.

And I don't want to be bad, I just wanna have fun and nobody's more fun than the Bad Boys you silly girl...To each her own.

Besides, my daddy would do a _hannibal the cannibal_ on anyone who dared to lay a hand on his sweet little innocent baby girl.


----------



## jillian

Hardcandy said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic of someone else as your avi....
> 
> i hope you're smarter than this when you post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor Jillian, is this your way of distracting from the fact that you don't look like _Betty Boop_?!
Click to expand...


nope...no socks here...


----------



## Valerie

Hardcandy said:


> Poor Jillian, is this your way of distracting from the fact that you don't look like _Betty Boop_?!





Jill's waaay cuter than BettyBoop.


----------



## HUGGY

*I'm not as sweet as I look!*

You are a nasty tramp...

What are you wearing?


----------



## uscitizen

The Infidel said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another embaressed right winger claiming to be an independent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike you... a liberal claiming to be an independent.
Click to expand...


Ohh I lean left but am not voting for either candidate this November.
Neither one deserves the job.
I am writing in my own name on the ballot.

I do not think I have ever claimed to be AN independent.
I am so independent that I think all political parties should be banned.


----------



## del

Hardcandy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, we've got another badass on the board.
> 
> You can't see it, but I just pissed my pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's leftover from the last time you pissed your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That confirms it.....It's chronic!
> 
> Bobby will henceforth be known as _"Diaper Boy"_.
Click to expand...


i can't decide whether to call you beef curtains or clitwhistle

do you have a preference, skank?


----------



## Amelia

HUGGY said:


> *I'm not as sweet as I look!*
> 
> You are a nasty tramp...
> 
> What are you wearing?


----------



## L.K.Eder

in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.


----------



## uscitizen

We hav an arrogant zone?


----------



## L.K.Eder

uscitizen said:


> We hav an arrogant zone?



the flame zone would suffice in most instances.


----------



## del

L.K.Eder said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hav an arrogant zone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
Click to expand...


how arrogant

i look forward to your ascension


----------



## ItsjustmeIthink

Amelia said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not as sweet as I look!*
> 
> You are a nasty tramp...
> 
> What are you wearing?
Click to expand...


Oh baby baby


----------



## xsited1

HUGGY said:


> *I'm not as sweet as I look!*
> 
> *You are a nasty tramp...*
> 
> What are you wearing?





del said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's leftover from the last time you pissed your pants.
> 
> 
> 
> That confirms it.....It's chronic!
> 
> Bobby will henceforth be known as _"Diaper Boy"_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *i can't decide whether to call you beef curtains or clitwhistle
> 
> do you have a preference, skank?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Sallow

Hardcandy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I can always use another meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh my, you want to eat me[/I*_]?!.....Why, you hardly even know me Sallow!
> 
> I suppose you want to skip the customary dinner and a movie and go straight for the rasty-nasty, right?!
> 
> Talk about a cheap date! (hmmm, although it's not like I've never done it before)_
Click to expand...

_

Only when the moon is full..and I change.

Things get hairy._


----------



## Hardcandy

L.K.Eder said:


> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.





uscitizen said:


> We hav an arrogant zone?





L.K.Eder said:


> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.


ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?

Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.

If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.


----------



## Sallow

Hardcandy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hav an arrogant zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
Click to expand...


You came on a little strong..sweetie.

Welcome threads are your basic.."Here I am..hope to enjoy some debate" not "Here I am I hate you <PUT AFFLIATION HERE> folks".

In any case..welcome again.


----------



## Hardcandy

Sallow said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I can always use another meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh my, you want to eat me[/I*_]?!.....Why, you hardly even know me Sallow!
> 
> I suppose you want to skip the customary dinner and a movie and go straight for the rasty-nasty, right?!
> 
> Talk about a cheap date! (hmmm, although it's not like I've never done it before)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Only when the moon is full..and I change.
> 
> Things get hairy._
Click to expand...

_Not me wolfie...I'm neatly trimmed._


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hav an arrogant zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
Click to expand...


Tissue, tough guy?


----------



## Hardcandy

Sallow said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You came on a little strong..sweetie.
> 
> Welcome threads are your basic.."Here I am..hope to enjoy some debate" not "Here I am I hate you <PUT AFFLIATION HERE> folks".
> 
> In any case..welcome again.
Click to expand...

I disagree...IMO, *Intro Threads* are to a say hi to a group of strangers you are joining and tell them a little bit about yourself...You simply didn't like what I had to say.

But if I had said my intolerances were for conservatives you would have loved me and they would be the ones slinging mud instead of the lefties...That's life, learn to deal with it.

_Once again, thanx for the welcome._


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came on a little strong..sweetie.
> 
> Welcome threads are your basic.."Here I am..hope to enjoy some debate" not "Here I am I hate you <PUT AFFLIATION HERE> folks".
> 
> In any case..welcome again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I disagree...IMO, Intro Threads are to a say hi to a group of strangers you are joining and tell them a little bit about yourself...You simply didn't like what I had to say.*
> 
> But if I had said my intolerances were for conservatives you would have loved me and they would be the ones slinging mud instead of the lefties...That's life, learn to deal with it.
> 
> _Once again, thanx for the welcome._
Click to expand...


With the attitude you present someone was bound to not like you. There'd still be talk of the thread going elsewhere, not that it really matters.


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tissue, tough guy?
Click to expand...

Only if you feel the need to wipe your ass DiaperBoy.


----------



## rightwinger

bobcollum said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You came on a little strong..sweetie.
> 
> Welcome threads are your basic.."Here I am..hope to enjoy some debate" not "Here I am I hate you <PUT AFFLIATION HERE> folks".
> 
> In any case..welcome again.
> 
> 
> 
> *I disagree...IMO, Intro Threads are to a say hi to a group of strangers you are joining and tell them a little bit about yourself...You simply didn't like what I had to say.*
> 
> But if I had said my intolerances were for conservatives you would have loved me and they would be the ones slinging mud instead of the lefties...That's life, learn to deal with it.
> 
> _Once again, thanx for the welcome._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the attitude you present someone was bound to not like you. There'd still be talk of the thread going elsewhere, not that it really matters.
Click to expand...


Who cares as long as she stays out of the real forums?


----------



## Mr Natural

That begs the question:

Just how  sweet are you?


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You came on a little strong..sweetie.
> 
> Welcome threads are your basic.."Here I am..hope to enjoy some debate" not "Here I am I hate you <PUT AFFLIATION HERE> folks".
> 
> In any case..welcome again.
> 
> 
> 
> *I disagree...IMO, Intro Threads are to a say hi to a group of strangers you are joining and tell them a little bit about yourself...You simply didn't like what I had to say.*
> 
> But if I had said my intolerances were for conservatives you would have loved me and they would be the ones slinging mud instead of the lefties...That's life, learn to deal with it.
> 
> _Once again, thanx for the welcome._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With the attitude you present someone was bound to not like you. There'd still be talk of the thread going elsewhere, not that it really matters.
Click to expand...

Oh Please, am I the only one here who is _disliked_ you Bobblehead?

I suppose this place was one big happy love fest before my arrival?


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I disagree...IMO, Intro Threads are to a say hi to a group of strangers you are joining and tell them a little bit about yourself...You simply didn't like what I had to say.*
> 
> But if I had said my intolerances were for conservatives you would have loved me and they would be the ones slinging mud instead of the lefties...That's life, learn to deal with it.
> 
> _Once again, thanx for the welcome._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the attitude you present someone was bound to not like you. There'd still be talk of the thread going elsewhere, not that it really matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Please, am I the only one here who is _disliked_ you Bobblehead?
> 
> I suppose this place was one big happy love fest before my arrival?
Click to expand...


Why are you getting so butt-hurt?

It's just how this place operates...if you irk someone, they'll probably tell you.


----------



## NLT

Hey candy, I see you have got all the libs panites in an twist. keep it up! We love the Drama!


----------



## Hardcandy

Mr Clean said:


> That begs the question:
> 
> Just how  sweet are you?


Just as sweet as I _need_ to be Mr Clean.

Maybe even as sweet as you _want_ me to be?!


----------



## NLT

I invite you to join us in the flame zone. Thats were all the action is..well not today but mostly.


----------



## bobcollum

NLT said:


> Hey candy, I see you have got all the libs panites in an twist. keep it up! We love the Drama!



It's a wide range of personalities that can irritate, for me it's mostly the retarded ones, but the pompous ones can achieve similar effects.


----------



## del

Hardcandy said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hav an arrogant zone?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
Click to expand...


piss off, twat


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the attitude you present someone was bound to not like you. There'd still be talk of the thread going elsewhere, not that it really matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Please, am I the only one here who is _disliked_ you Bobblehead?
> 
> I suppose this place was one big happy love fest before my arrival?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you getting so butt-hurt?
> 
> It's just how this place operates...if you irk someone, they'll probably tell you.
Click to expand...

Check your posts Bobby, you're the only one who comes across as _"butt-hurt"_.

And I have no qualms about _"irking someone"_ and couldn't care less what they tell me because of it.


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Please, am I the only one here who is _disliked_ you Bobblehead?
> 
> I suppose this place was one big happy love fest before my arrival?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you getting so butt-hurt?
> 
> It's just how this place operates...if you irk someone, they'll probably tell you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check your posts Bobby, you're the only one who comes across as _"butt-hurt"_.
> 
> And I have no qualms about _"irking someone"_ and couldn't care less what they tell me because of it.
Click to expand...


I can tell that you don't care.


----------



## xsited1

del said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
Click to expand...


Del, you seem angrier than usual, especially towards women.  Everything okay?


----------



## bobcollum

xsited1 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Del, you seem angrier *than usual*, especially towards women.  Everything okay?
Click to expand...


I didn't think so.


----------



## NLT

bobcollum said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey candy, I see you have got all the libs panites in an twist. keep it up! We love the Drama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wide range of personalities that can irritate, for me it's mostly the retarded ones, but the pompous ones can achieve similar effects.
Click to expand...


Yea but the drama is entertaining no matter if its libs pissed off or conz pissed off. All I care about is the lulz.


----------



## Hardcandy

rightwinger said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I disagree...IMO, Intro Threads are to a say hi to a group of strangers you are joining and tell them a little bit about yourself...You simply didn't like what I had to say.*
> 
> But if I had said my intolerances were for conservatives you would have loved me and they would be the ones slinging mud instead of the lefties...That's life, learn to deal with it.
> 
> _Once again, thanx for the welcome._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the attitude you present someone was bound to not like you. There'd still be talk of the thread going elsewhere, not that it really matters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who cares as long as she stays out of the real forums?
Click to expand...

Dream on lefty!


----------



## xsited1

bobcollum said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del, you seem angrier *than usual*, especially towards women.  Everything okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
Click to expand...


  Well, Del has always been angry and has called people all sorts of colorful names (which I have enjoyed in the past), but he seems to be using words that some might consider denigrating to women.  I've noticed some women on this board have had a real problem with this in the past.


----------



## NLT

xsited1 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del, you seem angrier *than usual*, especially towards women.  Everything okay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Del has always been angry and has called people all sorts of colorful names (which I have enjoyed in the past), but he seems to be using words that some might consider denigrating to women.  I've noticed some women on this board have had a real problem with this in the past.
Click to expand...


Del calls'em like he sees them. Which is fine by me, unless he is attacking me, then he is a pole smoking ass bandit.


----------



## del

xsited1 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Del, you seem angrier than usual, especially towards women.  Everything okay?
Click to expand...


fuck off, busybody

when i want your opinion, i'll give it to you


----------



## Valerie

NLT said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey candy, I see you have got all the libs panites in an twist. keep it up! We love the Drama!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wide range of personalities that can irritate, for me it's mostly the retarded ones, but the pompous ones can achieve similar effects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Yea but the drama is entertaining no matter* if its libs pissed off or conz pissed off. All I care about is the lulz.
Click to expand...



Hey, drama llama, your camel toe is showing...


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Hardcandy said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you already because you hate liberals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that shouldn't bother you in the least bit;.....unless of course you are one?!
Click to expand...


She's just a foreigner


----------



## xsited1

del said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del, you seem angrier than usual, especially towards women.  Everything okay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fuck off, busybody
> 
> when i want your opinion, i'll give it to you
Click to expand...


  Please continue being angry and insulting people, especially women.  

Del -->


----------



## NLT

Valerie said:


> NLT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a wide range of personalities that can irritate, for me it's mostly the retarded ones, but the pompous ones can achieve similar effects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yea but the drama is entertaining no matter* if its libs pissed off or conz pissed off. All I care about is the lulz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, drama llama, your camel toe is showing...
Click to expand...


Oh val, those are moose knuckles not camel toes


----------



## Hardcandy

NLT said:


> Hey candy, I see you have got all the libs panites in an twist. keep it up! We love the Drama!


It appears so NLT, which is probably pretty damn uncomfortable, especially for the boys.



NLT said:


> I invite you to join us in the flame zone. Thats were all the action is..well not today but mostly.


I have already found it and left my mark there.

I gather it's okay to torture liberals/progressives/marxists/socialists/commies down there?!

*Marvelous!*


----------



## Hardcandy

del said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
Click to expand...

_"Twat"_?!.....Hey, I got one of those!


----------



## bobcollum

Could have fooled me.


----------



## rightwinger

Hardcandy said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> With the attitude you present someone was bound to not like you. There'd still be talk of the thread going elsewhere, not that it really matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares as long as she stays out of the real forums?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dream on lefty!
Click to expand...


Haven't seen your posts in other forums

Never seen someone linger so long on their introductory thread

I have seen your type before. You will either burn out in ten days and go away or you will mellow out and start posting like a human being


----------



## Amelia

rightwinger said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares as long as she stays out of the real forums?
> 
> 
> 
> Dream on lefty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't seen your posts in other forums
> 
> *Never seen someone linger so long on their introductory thread*
> 
> I have seen your type before. You will either burn out in ten days and go away or you will mellow out and start posting like a human being
Click to expand...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-r...d-liberal-just-like-our-founding-fathers.html


----------



## bobcollum

I wonder if that guy pissed and moaned about his thread getting moved.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hardcandy said:


> Well that shouldn't bother you in the least bit;.....unless of course you are one?!



Noomi is a foreigner and an avid leftist.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hardcandy said:


> _"Twat"_?!.....Hey, I got one of those!



So does del, sort of..

I mean, they kind of fucked it up in the operation. They cut his dick off, the ENTIRE half-inch. They started cutting a nice twat for him, but slipped and sliced the anal wall, thus seriously cutting del on the chin, so they had to stop....


----------



## Hardcandy

rightwinger said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares as long as she stays out of the real forums?
> 
> 
> 
> Dream on lefty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Haven't seen your posts in other forums
> 
> Never seen someone linger so long on their introductory thread
> 
> I have seen your type before. You will either burn out in ten days and go away or you will mellow out and start posting like a human being
Click to expand...

I'm not _"lingering in my introductory thread"_ wightwinga. 

I'm simply being a good hostess by replying to the flood of attention it has received.

I apologize that this is dragging on so long but I never anticipated being this popular.

And you sound like my mom and pop...They been hoping I mellow out for a very long time too.


----------



## Hardcandy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> _"Twat"_?!.....Hey, I got one of those!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does del, sort of..
> 
> I mean, they kind of fucked it up in the operation. They cut his dick off, the ENTIRE half-inch. They started cutting a nice twat for him, but slipped and sliced the anal wall, thus seriously cutting del on the chin, so they had to stop....
Click to expand...

LOL!  OMG, please stop, you're killing me!  LOL!!!!! 

I'm picking myself up off the floor and wiping the tears from my eyes! 

Omg, where have you been all my life Uncensored? I think I love you!


----------



## bobcollum

^ Easily impressed.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Sallow said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I can always use another meal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh my, you want to eat me[/I*_]?!.....Why, you hardly even know me Sallow!
> 
> I suppose you want to skip the customary dinner and a movie and go straight for the rasty-nasty, right?!
> 
> Talk about a cheap date! (hmmm, although it's not like I've never done it before)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Only when the moon is full..and I change.
> 
> Things get hairy._
Click to expand...

_

Candy, I have a reloading press...would you like me to whip up a few silver bullets? _


----------



## uscitizen

I would like a few gold bullets


----------



## Jarlaxle

uscitizen said:


> I would like a few gold bullets



I would like a new Boss 302 Mustang.  Get me one of those and I'll whip up a few gold bullets for you!


----------



## uscitizen

That would take several gold bullets.  About about 30 9mm ones I would think.


----------



## Hardcandy

Jarlaxle said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh my, you want to eat me[/I*_]?!.....Why, you hardly even know me Sallow!
> 
> I suppose you want to skip the customary dinner and a movie and go straight for the rasty-nasty, right?!
> 
> Talk about a cheap date! (hmmm, although it's not like I've never done it before)_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Only when the moon is full..and I change.
> 
> Things get hairy._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> Candy, I have a reloading press...would you like me to whip up a few silver bullets? _
Click to expand...

_That's very sweet of you Jarlaxle but so not necessary; 

Sallow is not the Big Bad Wolf he proclaims, just a harmless mutt with more bark than bite.

All ya gotta do is show him your foot and he'll tuck his tail between his legs and scurry off._


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hardcandy said:


> That's very sweet of you Jarlaxle but so not necessary;
> 
> Sallow is not the _Big Bad Wolf_ he proclaims, just a harmless mutt with more bark than bite.
> 
> All ya gotta do is show him your foot and he'll tuck his tail between his legs and scurry off.



Wow, you figured Shallow out FAST!


----------



## Hardcandy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very sweet of you Jarlaxle but so not necessary;
> 
> Sallow is not the _Big Bad Wolf_ he proclaims, just a harmless mutt with more bark than bite.
> 
> All ya gotta do is show him your foot and he'll tuck his tail between his legs and scurry off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you figured Shallow out FAST!
Click to expand...

He comes across as a young Twilight/Underworld fan which other than being a bit juvenile, is basically harmless.

ie, he's just a delusional teenybopper or adult with a teenybopper attitude living in a tinseltown fantasy world.

This will probably make him so mad he transforms but sometimes people need a healthy dose of good ole reality.


----------



## Lumpy 1

A scorpion in that Hardcandy , I'm thinkin...

Welcome, you are definitely.. not boring and you are a fun read...


----------



## sealadaigh

lolol...com'n guys. here you got a tat chick in a black bra flipping you off and lookin' like the "leave britney alone"cat. she brags about not only owning a twat, but a can of raid...and you all can't work with that?

what's the tat of?


----------



## Hardcandy

Lumpy 1 said:


> A scorpion in that Hardcandy , I'm thinkin...
> 
> Welcome, you are definitely.. not boring and you are a fun read...


Finally, someone who appreciates my unique literary flair.

I suppose there is hint of playful mischief to my otherwise bluntly honest posts.

How sweet of you to notice Lumpy and thanx for the kind _welcome_.

Oh, and why do they call you _Lumpy One_, or are you just happy to see me?_(wink-n-smile)_


----------



## Sallow

Hardcandy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very sweet of you Jarlaxle but so not necessary;
> 
> Sallow is not the _Big Bad Wolf_ he proclaims, just a harmless mutt with more bark than bite.
> 
> All ya gotta do is show him your foot and he'll tuck his tail between his legs and scurry off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you figured Shallow out FAST!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He comes across as a young Twilight/Underworld fan which other than being a bit juvenile, is basically harmless.
> 
> ie, he's just a delusional teenybopper or adult with a teenybopper attitude living in a tinseltown fantasy world.
> 
> This will probably make him so mad he transforms but sometimes people need a healthy dose of good ole reality.
Click to expand...


Wrong film..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9QPouW-XZ4]Rick Baker Werewolf Transformation from An American Werewolf in London (1981) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sallow

Hardcandy said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only when the moon is full..and I change.
> 
> Things get hairy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Candy, I have a reloading press...would you like me to whip up a few silver bullets?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's very sweet of you Jarlaxle but so not necessary;
> 
> Sallow is not the _Big Bad Wolf_ he proclaims, just a harmless mutt with more bark than bite.
> 
> All ya gotta do is show him your foot and he'll tuck his tail between his legs and scurry off.
Click to expand...




Most people that show me their feet are now called "Stumpy".

Just sayin'


----------



## Truthmatters

Hardcandy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very sweet of you Jarlaxle but so not necessary;
> 
> Sallow is not the _Big Bad Wolf_ he proclaims, just a harmless mutt with more bark than bite.
> 
> All ya gotta do is show him your foot and he'll tuck his tail between his legs and scurry off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you figured Shallow out FAST!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He comes across as a young Twilight/Underworld fan which other than being a bit juvenile, is basically harmless.
> 
> ie, he's just a delusional teenybopper or adult with a teenybopper attitude living in a tinseltown fantasy world.
> 
> This will probably make him so mad he transforms but sometimes people need a healthy dose of good ole reality.
Click to expand...


boy you really blew that one.

Look I know you think you are really so unique and special but you are playing a part millions of young women now play.

You are unique.

we are all unique.

My advice to you although I know you are likely a little too confused to take it is for you to just try being your self.

There is no need to try and be a unique charactor.


Just be yourself and quit trying to heave your pussy arround in front of you.

There is NOTHING to be gained by a woman in this society by being seen as an easy fuck.


Now dont get me wrong I think women have as much right to want to fuck as any man walking.

We are just as sexual and have every fucking right to be just as sexual as amy man.


That is part of the reason why there is no need to heave your pussy arround in front of you.


Try connecting with people and being found interesting without it involving sex.

Its how you find men and women who are as interesting as you see yourself.


what I tend to find with women who are as pussy heaving as your self is they often dont really respect women or men.


They see all women as compitetion and they see all men as dupes.


drop the pretense and look deep inside your own soul and mind and realise all humans are sexual and possibly have much more to offer other than being a canvas for your youthful dramatic ideas of what you imagine you want to be concieved as.


Be truely interesting 


Be real


----------



## Truthmatters

dam I cant find the real clip I wanted from Idiocracy but this one will give you the idea.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZHCVyllnck&feature=related]Idiocracy "I like money" - YouTube[/ame]




In the clip I wanted this charactor tells the main charactor " I like sex".

The main charactor responds "everyone likes sex".

and our film dupe says "yeah but not as much as me".

Our smartest man in the world then just shakes his head and turns away.


I also love the dupe answers the knock on his door with "go away bating"


are you catching on yet kiddo


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Noomi said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you already because you hate liberals!
Click to expand...


No one gives a rotten damn who you like or don't like.. Run along and apologize for America's enemies..It's what you do best LEFTIST.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

del said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my administration this shit would be moved to the appropriate zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> the flame zone would suffice in most instances.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
Click to expand...


Del needs to worry about his sagging nutsack hitting the toilet water which makes him a mean and senile old Gramps.. You can call him Gramps.. he'll neg you every two days also .. and then flood your IM's with nasty messages.. LMFAO BIG L-- L O S E R


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Truthmatters said:


> US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Members List
> Hardcandy's Profile
> 
> You last visited: To About Me
> About Hardcandy
> Biography
> Defying the Status Flo
> Location
> At a Mall
> Interests
> Shoppin-n-BoppinOccupation
> Girl Friday at daddy's pawn shop



TM the batshit crazy retard is already stalking the new member..


----------



## Zoom-boing

Hardcandy said:


> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for *liberal stupidity *so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me all the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the "friend thing" so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.





That's redundant.


Welcome to the machine.


----------



## Hardcandy

reabhloideach said:


> lolol...com'n guys. here you got a tat chick in a black bra flipping you off and lookin' like the "leave britney alone"cat. she brags about not only owning a twat, but a can of raid...and you all can't work with that?
> 
> what's the tat of?


A couple of the local libby chicks have accused me of owning something _other than a twat_ which has made a few of the local boys a bit apprehensive and some even down right rude.

The avie was taken by my boyfriend upon waking me abruptly for a reason other than the house is on fire after a long crazy night of partying.....I'm *not* a morning person.

I wanted to kick his arrogant ass in a fit of AM rage but a full out frontal attack by a 5-8, 120# puny ass hungover chick in her birthday suit would have only further excited the big sick twisted jerk.

So rather than smashing his face I shot him the finger which pretty much got the same reaction, so in hindsight I should of just went ahead and blasted him...Anyway, I ended up liking it._(I hate him sometimes)_


----------



## Truthmatters

read and learn.


be yourself


----------



## del

Hardcandy said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> lolol...com'n guys. here you got a tat chick in a black bra flipping you off and lookin' like the "leave britney alone"cat. she brags about not only owning a twat, but a can of raid...and you all can't work with that?
> 
> what's the tat of?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of the local libby chicks have accused me of owning something _other than a twat_ which has made a few of the local boys a bit apprehensive and some even down right rude.
> 
> The avie was taken by my boyfriend upon waking me abruptly for a reason other than the house is on fire after a long crazy night of partying.....I'm *not* a morning person.
> 
> I wanted to kick his arrogant ass in a fit of AM rage but a full out frontal attack by a 5-8, 120# puny ass hungover chick in her birthday suit would have only further excited the big sick twisted jerk.
> 
> So rather than smashing his face I shot him the finger which pretty much got the same reaction, so in hindsight I should of just went ahead and blasted him...Anyway, I ended up liking it._(I hate him sometimes)_
Click to expand...


----------



## Full-Auto

del said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> 
> lolol...com'n guys. here you got a tat chick in a black bra flipping you off and lookin' like the "leave britney alone"cat. she brags about not only owning a twat, but a can of raid...and you all can't work with that?
> 
> what's the tat of?
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of the local libby chicks have accused me of owning something _other than a twat_ which has made a few of the local boys a bit apprehensive and some even down right rude.
> 
> The avie was taken by my boyfriend upon waking me abruptly for a reason other than the house is on fire after a long crazy night of partying.....I'm *not* a morning person.
> 
> I wanted to kick his arrogant ass in a fit of AM rage but a full out frontal attack by a 5-8, 120# puny ass hungover chick in her birthday suit would have only further excited the big sick twisted jerk.
> 
> So rather than smashing his face I shot him the finger which pretty much got the same reaction, so in hindsight I should of just went ahead and blasted him...Anyway, I ended up liking it._(I hate him sometimes)_
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Hey fat boy...I see you are still butt hurt.  Thats what a dozen neg reps so far....Has it shut me up??????

Tell us ole fat ass do you feel like a man when you harass people with under a hundred rep points.

Or is it harassing new poster at work that does it for you.

Del you are a low life and always will be.  Thats just the fact of the matter.


Now briefly I set my rifle down....

You are too damn emotional as many of your friends have come forward and said. This indicates a medical condition of depression..... I can keep you butt hurt until next year.....

I can too.


Now fat ass since you can not best me on the open board with wit. You cant humble me with intelligence, your posse doesnt like the kitchen getting warm.  Just what are you going to do other then throw fits fat ass.???


----------



## Hardcandy

Sallow said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you figured Shallow out FAST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He comes across as a young Twilight/Underworld fan which other than being a bit juvenile, is basically harmless.
> 
> ie, he's just a delusional teenybopper or adult with a teenybopper attitude living in a tinseltown fantasy world.
> 
> This will probably make him so mad he transforms but sometimes people need a healthy dose of good ole reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong film..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9QPouW-XZ4]Rick Baker Werewolf Transformation from An American Werewolf in London (1981) - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Same-O! Same-O! Sallow!...Six of that one and a half dozen of the other. 

Look dude, I know this is just an intro thread and it's okay get to a little kooky in this venue but that doesn't mean you can get para-schyzo delusional.

This is still basically a political website, not a grimms fairy tale or a hollywood movie and you're not the big bad wolf and I'm definitely not little red riding hood.


----------



## Hardcandy

Full-Auto said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of the local libby chicks have accused me of owning something _other than a twat_ which has made a few of the local boys a bit apprehensive and some even down right rude.
> 
> The avie was taken by my boyfriend upon waking me abruptly for a reason other than the house is on fire after a long crazy night of partying.....I'm *not* a morning person.
> 
> I wanted to kick his arrogant ass in a fit of AM rage but a full out frontal attack by a 5-8, 120# puny ass hungover chick in her birthday suit would have only further excited the big sick twisted jerk.
> 
> So rather than smashing his face I shot him the finger which pretty much got the same reaction, so in hindsight I should of just went ahead and blasted him...Anyway, I ended up liking it._(I hate him sometimes)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy...I see you are still butt hurt.  Thats what a dozen neg reps so far....Has it shut me up??????
> 
> Tell us ole fat ass do you feel like a man when you harass people with under a hundred rep points.
> 
> Or is it harassing new poster at work that does it for you.
> 
> Del you are a low life and always will be.  Thats just the fact of the matter.
> 
> 
> Now briefly I set my rifle down....
> 
> You are too damn emotional as many of your friends have come forward and said. This indicates a medical condition of depression..... I can keep you butt hurt until next year.....
> 
> I can too.
> 
> 
> Now fat ass since you can not best me on the open board with wit. You cant humble me with intelligence, your posse doesnt like the kitchen getting warm.  Just what are you going to do other then throw fits fat ass.???
Click to expand...

This is *not* a very nice _"welcome to the board"_ FullAuto...Would you like to try again?!


----------



## del

Full-Auto said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of the local libby chicks have accused me of owning something _other than a twat_ which has made a few of the local boys a bit apprehensive and some even down right rude.
> 
> The avie was taken by my boyfriend upon waking me abruptly for a reason other than the house is on fire after a long crazy night of partying.....I'm *not* a morning person.
> 
> I wanted to kick his arrogant ass in a fit of AM rage but a full out frontal attack by a 5-8, 120# puny ass hungover chick in her birthday suit would have only further excited the big sick twisted jerk.
> 
> So rather than smashing his face I shot him the finger which pretty much got the same reaction, so in hindsight I should of just went ahead and blasted him...Anyway, I ended up liking it._(I hate him sometimes)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy...I see you are still butt hurt.  Thats what a dozen neg reps so far....Has it shut me up??????
> 
> Tell us ole fat ass do you feel like a man when you harass people with under a hundred rep points.
> 
> Or is it harassing new poster at work that does it for you.
> 
> Del you are a low life and always will be.  Thats just the fact of the matter.
> 
> 
> *Now briefly I set my rifle down....*
> 
> You are too damn emotional as many of your friends have come forward and said. This indicates a medical condition of depression..... I can keep you butt hurt until next year.....
> 
> I can too.
> 
> 
> Now fat ass since you can not best me on the open board with wit. You cant humble me with intelligence, your posse doesnt like the kitchen getting warm.  Just what are you going to do other then throw fits fat ass.???
Click to expand...


----------



## Full-Auto

Hardcandy said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy...I see you are still butt hurt.  Thats what a dozen neg reps so far....Has it shut me up??????
> 
> Tell us ole fat ass do you feel like a man when you harass people with under a hundred rep points.
> 
> Or is it harassing new poster at work that does it for you.
> 
> Del you are a low life and always will be.  Thats just the fact of the matter.
> 
> 
> Now briefly I set my rifle down....
> 
> You are too damn emotional as many of your friends have come forward and said. This indicates a medical condition of depression..... I can keep you butt hurt until next year.....
> 
> I can too.
> 
> 
> Now fat ass since you can not best me on the open board with wit. You cant humble me with intelligence, your posse doesnt like the kitchen getting warm.  Just what are you going to do other then throw fits fat ass.???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is *not* a very nice _"welcome to the board"_ FullAuto...Would you like to try again?!
Click to expand...


No, people should be warned of the Fat ass and the posse.  I mean, you look forward to being harassed at work because of your opinion dont you??? Your new and just the target he likes.  You wont find a more cowardly POS on this board.....


----------



## Hardcandy

LadyGunSlinger said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ie; My intro thread should be demoted to some obscure sub-forum because of the juvenile actions of *others* who are trashing it?
> 
> Somehow that just doesn't sound fair and I hope management agrees with me for obvious reasons.
> 
> If this were standard practice, we could all run around the different boards and sabotage the threads of members we don't like or disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Del needs to worry about his sagging nutsack hitting the toilet water which makes him a mean and senile old Gramps.. You can call him Gramps.. he'll neg you every two days also .. and then flood your IM's with nasty messages.. LMFAO BIG L-- L O S E R
Click to expand...

Much thanx LadyGS.

I'm new here and don't quite know exactly how some things work yet.

Exactly how can _"negative reps"_ hurt me or are they just for show?

And I think I have my IM turned off since day 1.



LadyGunSlinger said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Members List
> Hardcandy's Profile
> 
> You last visited: To About Me
> About Hardcandy
> Biography
> Defying the Status Flo
> Location
> At a Mall
> Interests
> Shoppin-n-BoppinOccupation
> Girl Friday at daddy's pawn shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM the batshit crazy retard is already stalking the new member..
Click to expand...

Wow LadyGS, I got my very own _Stalker_...I feel like an A-List Diva!

I never realized that just saying _"hi everybody"_ would make me famous.


----------



## Full-Auto

Well tell us FAT ASS.

What pleasure do you derive from ganging up on posters with less then 500 rep points.  That avg is stated high to boot.

I have read about internet gangs taking things outside the message board, But you are the first low life I had actually met.....

Whats the thrill fudge packer?...tell the board......


----------



## del

Full-Auto said:


> Well tell us FAT ASS.
> 
> What pleasure do you derive from ganging up on posters with less then 500 rep points.  That avg is stated high to boot.
> 
> I have read about internet gangs taking things outside the message board, But you are the first low life I had actually met.....
> 
> Whats the thrill fudge packer?...tell the board......



i just like calling you a rat

i don't know what the fuck you're talking about, otherwise, so we've got that in common

rat


----------



## Full-Auto

del said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well tell us FAT ASS.
> 
> What pleasure do you derive from ganging up on posters with less then 500 rep points.  That avg is stated high to boot.
> 
> I have read about internet gangs taking things outside the message board, But you are the first low life I had actually met.....
> 
> Whats the thrill fudge packer?...tell the board......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just like calling you a rat
> 
> i don't know what the fuck you're talking about, otherwise, so we've got that in common
> 
> rat
Click to expand...


I understand you are regressing in intellect.  That much has been obvious....

Does anyone here really think you are a bad ass. when you cower constantly????


----------



## Hardcandy

Zoom-boing said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for *liberal stupidity *so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me all the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the "friend thing" so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's redundant.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the machine.
Click to expand...

Some things just can't be said enough!

And thanx for the welcome Zoomy.


----------



## del

Full-Auto said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well tell us FAT ASS.
> 
> What pleasure do you derive from ganging up on posters with less then 500 rep points.  That avg is stated high to boot.
> 
> I have read about internet gangs taking things outside the message board, But you are the first low life I had actually met.....
> 
> Whats the thrill fudge packer?...tell the board......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just like calling you a rat
> 
> i don't know what the fuck you're talking about, otherwise, so we've got that in common
> 
> rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you are regressing in intellect.  That much has been obvious....
> 
> Does anyone here really think you are a bad ass. when you cower constantly????
Click to expand...


i better go get my posse

you're getting me all ascared and shit.

rat


----------



## Full-Auto

del said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just like calling you a rat
> 
> i don't know what the fuck you're talking about, otherwise, so we've got that in common
> 
> rat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you are regressing in intellect.  That much has been obvious....
> 
> Does anyone here really think you are a bad ass. when you cower constantly????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i better go get my posse
> 
> you're getting me all ascared and shit.
> 
> rat
Click to expand...


You probably should!


----------



## del

Full-Auto said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand you are regressing in intellect.  That much has been obvious....
> 
> Does anyone here really think you are a bad ass. when you cower constantly????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i better go get my posse
> 
> you're getting me all ascared and shit.
> 
> rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably should!
Click to expand...


yeah, i can't handle a tough guy like you all by myself

are you going to briefly put your rifle down again?

because i have to tell you, i damn near shit myself laughing the last time you did

rat


----------



## Truthmatters

Hardcandy said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> piss off, twat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del needs to worry about his sagging nutsack hitting the toilet water which makes him a mean and senile old Gramps.. You can call him Gramps.. he'll neg you every two days also .. and then flood your IM's with nasty messages.. LMFAO BIG L-- L O S E R
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much thanx LadyGS.
> 
> I'm new here and don't quite know exactly how some things work yet.
> 
> Exactly how can _"negative reps"_ hurt me or are they just for show?
> 
> And I think I have my IM turned off since day 1.
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum > Members List
> Hardcandy's Profile
> 
> You last visited: To About Me
> About Hardcandy
> Biography
> Defying the Status Flo
> Location
> At a Mall
> Interests
> Shoppin-n-BoppinOccupation
> Girl Friday at daddy's pawn shop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM the batshit crazy retard is already stalking the new member..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow LadyGS, I got my very own _Stalker_...I feel like an A-List Diva!
> 
> I never realized that just saying _"hi everybody"_ would make me famous.
Click to expand...


so anyone who answers your thread in a way you have no intelligent response to is your stalker?


wow you are lamer in the brain than I originally thought


----------



## Full-Auto

del said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i better go get my posse
> 
> you're getting me all ascared and shit.
> 
> rat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, i can't handle a tough guy like you all by myself
> 
> are you going to briefly put your rifle down again?
> 
> because i have to tell you, i damn near shit myself laughing the last time you did
> 
> rat
Click to expand...


We know you cant, it is why you formed that posse.    But picking on new posters and even carrying that harassment to the work place just shows how manly you are.   

RIGHT BOARD?????


----------



## del

Full-Auto said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> You probably should!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i can't handle a tough guy like you all by myself
> 
> are you going to briefly put your rifle down again?
> 
> because i have to tell you, i damn near shit myself laughing the last time you did
> 
> rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know you cant, it is why you formed that posse.    But picking on new posters and even carrying that harassment to the work place just shows how manly you are.
> 
> RIGHT BOARD?????
Click to expand...


cmon, board. 

back up the rat



tff


----------



## Uncensored2008

del said:


> yeah, i can't handle a tough guy like you all by myself
> 
> are you going to briefly put your rifle down again?
> 
> because i have to tell you, i damn near shit myself laughing the last time you did
> 
> rat



Where there is del, there will be Catzshit.

I mean, I'm not saying you're a cat box.

Or am I?


----------



## Full-Auto

del said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i can't handle a tough guy like you all by myself
> 
> are you going to briefly put your rifle down again?
> 
> because i have to tell you, i damn near shit myself laughing the last time you did
> 
> rat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We know you cant, it is why you formed that posse.    But picking on new posters and even carrying that harassment to the work place just shows how manly you are.
> 
> RIGHT BOARD?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cmon, board.
> 
> back up the rat
> 
> 
> 
> tff
Click to expand...


The biggest difference between us is I didnt run for help.

You are not that smart, I have noticed the few attempts at getting me to reveal sources so you could gang up on them.

Shit for brains...you cant handle me without playing the same card over and over. You see how effective that has been.

You cant shut me up, you surrendered the high moral ground....You can never retake it.


----------



## Hardcandy

Full-Auto said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fat boy...I see you are still butt hurt.  Thats what a dozen neg reps so far....Has it shut me up??????
> 
> Tell us ole fat ass do you feel like a man when you harass people with under a hundred rep points.
> 
> Or is it harassing new poster at work that does it for you.
> 
> Del you are a low life and always will be.  Thats just the fact of the matter.
> 
> 
> Now briefly I set my rifle down....
> 
> You are too damn emotional as many of your friends have come forward and said. This indicates a medical condition of depression..... I can keep you butt hurt until next year.....
> 
> I can too.
> 
> 
> Now fat ass since you can not best me on the open board with wit. You cant humble me with intelligence, your posse doesnt like the kitchen getting warm.  Just what are you going to do other then throw fits fat ass.???
> 
> 
> 
> This is *not* a very nice _"welcome to the board"_ FullAuto...Would you like to try again?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, people should be warned of the Fat ass and the posse.  I mean, you look forward to being harassed at work because of your opinion dont you??? Your new and just the target he likes.  You wont find a more cowardly POS on this board.....
Click to expand...




Full-Auto said:


> Well tell us FAT ASS.
> 
> What pleasure do you derive from ganging up on posters with less then 500 rep points.  That avg is stated high to boot.
> 
> I have read about internet gangs taking things outside the message board, But you are the first low life I had actually met.....
> 
> Whats the thrill fudge packer?...tell the board......





Full-Auto said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well tell us FAT ASS.
> 
> What pleasure do you derive from ganging up on posters with less then 500 rep points.  That avg is stated high to boot.
> 
> I have read about internet gangs taking things outside the message board, But you are the first low life I had actually met.....
> 
> Whats the thrill fudge packer?...tell the board......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just like calling you a rat
> 
> i don't know what the fuck you're talking about, otherwise, so we've got that in common
> 
> rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you are regressing in intellect.  That much has been obvious....
> 
> Does anyone here really think you are a bad ass. when you cower constantly????
Click to expand...

My apologies FullAuto and thanx for covering my 6. 

I still haven't fully grasped the lay-out of the board and sometimes confuse exactly who a response is intended for.


----------



## Full-Auto

Hardcandy said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is *not* a very nice _"welcome to the board"_ FullAuto...Would you like to try again?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, people should be warned of the Fat ass and the posse.  I mean, you look forward to being harassed at work because of your opinion dont you??? Your new and just the target he likes.  You wont find a more cowardly POS on this board.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just like calling you a rat
> 
> i don't know what the fuck you're talking about, otherwise, so we've got that in common
> 
> rat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand you are regressing in intellect.  That much has been obvious....
> 
> Does anyone here really think you are a bad ass. when you cower constantly????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My apologies FullAuto and thanx for covering my 6.
> 
> I still haven't fully grasped the lay-out of the board and sometimes confuse exactly who a response is intended for.
Click to expand...


No worries..Del is the real deal low life. Everything I have posted is the truth.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hardcandy said:


> My apologies FullAuto and thanx for covering my 6.
> 
> I still haven't fully grasped the lay-out of the board and sometimes confuse exactly who a response is intended for.



Just a heads up Candy.

There is one rule here - NEVER, EVER take anything seriously. Don't get me wrong, in the political forums, there are some serious topics. But trolls like del exist purely to elicit a reaction. He has such a pathetic life that his only pleasure is in getting others to be mad. Same with a lot of posters here.

Obviously never give any personal info, that's true anywhere on the interwebz. 

del used to be a mod, and abused his position. As a result, a lot of people really hate him.


----------



## Full-Auto

There is a lot more of where this came from Fat Ass.


Its all fun and games until the beer runs out.........

Can I offer you a cold one..


----------



## Hardcandy

I would appreciate it if those of you who have appointed me as your mortal enemy would save the hate for a more appropriate place.

As I said before, I do not wish for my *Intro Thread* to be demoted to some obscure forum in the land of Nod!

Thanx much for your cooperation on this matter, Candy~


----------



## Full-Auto

Hardcandy said:


> I would appreciate it if those of you who have appointed me as your mortal enemy would save the hate for a more appropriate place.
> 
> As I said before, I do not wish for my *Intro Thread* to be demoted to some obscure forum in the land of Nod!
> 
> Thanx much for your cooperation on this matter, Candy~



I humbly apologize....However I do have a new commitment to inform others of what they may be in for.  I consider it a civic duty.

Oh and Dear......WELCOME......


----------



## Truthmatters

please dont confuse good advice for hate.


it is steller advice to be told to be yourself and to stop heaving your pussy out in front of everything else in your soul.


Your sexuality is not who you are.


Its just a part of being human.


We are all sexual beings.


try to maybe take a bigger look at what really makes you who you are and STOP trying to impress everyone with how "bad" and "sexy" you are.


its childish.

grow the fuck up.



going arround wearing a mask of " I like sex" and "Im a bad ass".


does not set you appart from the rest.

it makes you look nothing but shallow


----------



## Hardcandy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies FullAuto and thanx for covering my 6.
> 
> I still haven't fully grasped the lay-out of the board and sometimes confuse exactly who a response is intended for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up Candy.
> 
> There is one rule here - NEVER, EVER take anything seriously. Don't get me wrong, in the political forums, there are some serious topics. But trolls like del exist purely to elicit a reaction. He has such a pathetic life that his only pleasure is in getting others to be mad. Same with a lot of posters here.
> 
> Obviously never give any personal info, that's true anywhere on the interwebz.
> 
> del used to be a mod, and abused his position. As a result, a lot of people really hate him.
Click to expand...

Thanx for the _heads-up_ Uncensored, but I'm seriously not concerned what these liberals think of me.

They are standing on the bottom rung of the ladder of people who matter.....ie, they don't count!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Truthmatters said:


> please dont confuse good advice for hate.



With all due respect TM; (which is to say none at all,) do endeavor to fuck off.


----------



## Amelia

Truthmatters said:


> please dont confuse good advice for hate.
> 
> 
> it is steller advice to be told to be yourself and to stop heaving your pussy out in front of everything else in your soul.
> 
> 
> Your sexuality is not who you are.
> 
> 
> Its just a part of being human.
> 
> 
> We are all sexual beings.
> 
> 
> try to maybe take a bigger look at what really makes you who you are and STOP trying to impress everyone with how "bad" and "sexy" you are.
> 
> 
> its childish.
> 
> grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> going arround wearing a mask of " I like sex" and "Im a bad ass".
> 
> 
> does not set you appart from the rest.
> 
> it makes you look nothing but shallow





OMG.

Good advice from Truthmatters! 




Are we in the Last Days?


----------



## del

Full-Auto said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you cant, it is why you formed that posse.    But picking on new posters and even carrying that harassment to the work place just shows how manly you are.
> 
> RIGHT BOARD?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmon, board.
> 
> back up the rat
> 
> 
> 
> tff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The biggest difference between us is I didnt run for help.
> 
> You are not that smart, *I have noticed the few attempts at getting me to reveal sources so you could gang up on them.*
> 
> Shit for brains...you cant handle me without playing the same card over and over. You see how effective that has been.
> 
> You cant shut me up, you surrendered the high moral ground....You can never retake it.
Click to expand...




rat


----------



## Truthmatters

Amelia said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> please dont confuse good advice for hate.
> 
> 
> it is steller advice to be told to be yourself and to stop heaving your pussy out in front of everything else in your soul.
> 
> 
> Your sexuality is not who you are.
> 
> 
> Its just a part of being human.
> 
> 
> We are all sexual beings.
> 
> 
> try to maybe take a bigger look at what really makes you who you are and STOP trying to impress everyone with how "bad" and "sexy" you are.
> 
> 
> its childish.
> 
> grow the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> going arround wearing a mask of " I like sex" and "Im a bad ass".
> 
> 
> does not set you appart from the rest.
> 
> it makes you look nothing but shallow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.
> 
> Good advice from Truthmatters!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we in the Last Days?
Click to expand...


a breakthrough.


maybe you need to stop knee jerk reacting to everything in the political realm


----------



## Hardcandy

Truthmatters said:


> boy you really blew that one.
> 
> Look I know you think you are really so unique and special but you are playing a part millions of young women now play.
> 
> You are unique.
> 
> we are all unique.
> 
> My advice to you although I know you are likely a little too confused to take it is for you to just try being your self.
> 
> There is no need to try and be a unique charactor.
> 
> 
> Just be yourself and quit trying to heave your pussy arround in front of you.
> 
> There is NOTHING to be gained by a woman in this society by being seen as an easy fuck.
> 
> 
> Now dont get me wrong I think women have as much right to want to fuck as any man walking.
> 
> We are just as sexual and have every fucking right to be just as sexual as amy man.
> 
> 
> That is part of the reason why there is no need to heave your pussy arround in front of you.
> 
> 
> Try connecting with people and being found interesting without it involving sex.
> 
> Its how you find men and women who are as interesting as you see yourself.
> 
> 
> what I tend to find with women who are as pussy heaving as your self is they often dont really respect women or men.
> 
> 
> They see all women as compitetion and they see all men as dupes.
> 
> 
> drop the pretense and look deep inside your own soul and mind and realise all humans are sexual and possibly have much more to offer other than being a canvas for your youthful dramatic ideas of what you imagine you want to be concieved as.
> 
> 
> Be truely interesting
> 
> 
> Be real


*followed by;*


Truthmatters said:


> dam I cant find the real clip I wanted from Idiocracy but this one will give you the idea.
> 
> 
> Idiocracy "I like money" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the clip I wanted this charactor tells the main charactor " I like sex".
> 
> The main charactor responds "everyone likes sex".
> 
> and our film dupe says "yeah but not as much as me".
> 
> Our smartest man in the world then just shakes his head and turns away.
> 
> 
> I also love the dupe answers the knock on his door with "go away bating"
> 
> 
> are you catching on yet kiddo


Call me crazy but you seem to be the only one around here obsessed with *"sex"* TM.....Either that or threatened by it?!

The *few* references I may have made to _"sex"_ in this thread have only been in fun and the spirit of light-hearted rebuttal.

You, however,  have somehow focused your attention on "sex" and taken all this meaningless banter *way* too serious. 

Anyway, what happened to your liberal sexual revolution?..._Make love not war, empower women!_...LOL!

Hey, I thought 12 year old girls boinkin the rainbow was what the left wanted, _Granny Woodstock_???


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hardcandy said:


> Call me crazy but you seem to be the only one around here obsessed with *"sex"* TM.....Either that or threatened by it?!
> 
> The *few* references I may have made to _"sex"_ in this thread have only been in fun and the spirit of light-hearted rebuttal.
> 
> You, however,  have somehow focused your attention on "sex" and taken all this meaningless banter *way* too serious.
> 
> Anyway, what happened to your liberal sexual revolution?..._Make love not war, empower women!_...LOL!
> 
> Hey, I thought 12 year old girls boinkin the rainbow was what the left wanted, _Granny Woodstock_???



I did a poll about a year ago on who was the most likely to be ignored in the forum.

The #1 poster on ignore is someone called "Mr. Shaman," if you see his posts (by getting out of this thread and browsing) you'll understand why.

But Truthmatters was a solid #2 (as in the type of solid #2 from constipation.) No one, left, right, or center pays any heed to her retarded bullshit. TM is a joke.


----------



## bobcollum

Damn, Full-Bitcho is on some kind of whining streak today. 

Sorry I'm late del, I got here as soon as I could after I got your call for help.


----------



## del

bobcollum said:


> Damn, Full-Bitcho is on some kind of whining streak today.
> 
> Sorry I'm late del, I got here as soon as I could after I got your call for help.


----------



## del

bobcollum said:


> Damn, Full-Bitcho is on some kind of whining streak today.
> 
> Sorry I'm late del, I got here as soon as I could after I got your call for help.



he's beating me like a rented mule.


----------



## Hardcandy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy but you seem to be the only one around here obsessed with *"sex"* TM.....Either that or threatened by it?!
> 
> The *few* references I may have made to _"sex"_ in this thread have only been in fun and the spirit of light-hearted rebuttal.
> 
> You, however,  have somehow focused your attention on "sex" and taken all this meaningless banter *way* too serious.
> 
> Anyway, what happened to your liberal sexual revolution?..._Make love not war, empower women!_...LOL!
> 
> Hey, I thought 12 year old girls boinkin the rainbow was what the left wanted, _Granny Woodstock_???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a poll about a year ago on who was the most likely to be ignored in the forum.
> 
> The #1 poster on ignore is someone called "Mr. Shaman," if you see his posts (by getting out of this thread and browsing) you'll understand why.
> 
> But Truthmatters was a solid #2 (as in the type of solid #2 from constipation.) No one, left, right, or center pays any heed to her retarded bullshit. *TM is a joke.*
Click to expand...

She's actually more like an old wore out joke...Her routine is in desperate need of some new material.

That's very likely the reason she's so widely ignored...I'm beginning to feel kinda guilty for the beating she's taking.

How bout it Truthmatters...You up for ending this catfight, especially since you're down to recycling the same-o/same-o and accomplishing zip?

I'll retract my claws and let you walk away with a smidgen of dignity and some of your hide intact, that is if you're in agreement?


----------



## HUGGY

Hardcandy said:


> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.



That's what you call "looking sweet"?    I've NEVER been THAT drunk.


----------



## del

HUGGY said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you call "looking sweet"?    I've NEVER been THAT drunk.
Click to expand...


i have, and i still wouldn't do her


----------



## The Infidel

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you call "looking sweet"?    I've NEVER been THAT drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have, and i still wouldn't do her
Click to expand...


----------



## Hardcandy

The Infidel said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you call "looking sweet"?    I've NEVER been THAT drunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have, and i still wouldn't do her
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hmmm, just what are you up to Mr Infidel?

_There you were standing in the shadows,

Where I just looked but I don't see,

Like some big black hungry spider, 

Tryin to get your hooks into me._


----------



## Hardcandy

del said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what you call "looking sweet"?    I've NEVER been THAT drunk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have, and i still wouldn't do her
Click to expand...

Do you boys consider yourselves to be solidly heterosexual?

You do know that being gay is not that big a deal these days.


----------



## Amelia

Still can't decide whether you're the 50-year-old perverted guy you sound like or just the most self-confident anorexic in the known universe.


----------



## Hardcandy

Amelia said:


> Still can't decide whether you're the 50-year-old perverted guy you sound like or just the most self-confident anorexic in the known universe.


Self Confidence is definitely an asset and I am not anorexic I just have small tits and the way I sound is directly related to the testosterone abundant environment I have lived, worked and played in my whole life.

OMG, I'm the ultimate tom boy!...ha ha!...Just foolin...I luv bein a chick cuz it's so easy to make guys do stuff I can't or don't want to.

Is it really so hard to believe that there are chicks who aren't like you Amelia!

Imagine what a boy would sound like in my position, who had been immersed in an all female estrogen filled environment his entire life???

*I Know!*.....What's the definition of a _"pussy"_???  - It's a guy who gets nose bleed every 28 days!...ha ha haaa!


----------



## Amelia

Hardcandy said:


> Is it really so hard to believe that there are chicks who aren't like you Amelia!







That from someone who suggests guys are gay because they're not turned on by a 120# 5'8" "woman" who looks strung out and talks like a sewer.


----------



## Ravi

Full-Auto said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if those of you who have appointed me as your mortal enemy would save the hate for a more appropriate place.
> 
> As I said before, I do not wish for my *Intro Thread* to be demoted to some obscure forum in the land of Nod!
> 
> Thanx much for your cooperation on this matter, Candy~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I humbly apologize....However I do have a new commitment to inform others of what they may be in for.  I consider it a civic duty.
> 
> Oh and Dear......WELCOME......
Click to expand...


You're terminally retarded. Have another drink.


----------



## Dabs

Wow, I can't believe I am just now getting around to this one ~LoL~
I guess welcome is in order.....and btw...your thread title really isn't appropriate....you don't look sweet at all~


----------



## Hardcandy

Dabs said:


> Wow, I can't believe I am just now getting around to this one ~LoL~
> I guess welcome is in order.....and btw...your thread title really isn't appropriate....you don't look sweet at all~


It appears that my *Intro* has turned into one big anything goes _soiree_ that nobody will leave...LoL!

If we could have 86ed all the poopers it might have been one hell of a fiesta amiga *but* _hey sera sera_.

Anyway, thanx for the _welcome_ Dabs *and* I wasn't feeling very sweet at the moment that pic was clicked.

I had just been rudely awakened by my jerk boyfriend who *thinks* he's funny, which tripped my _bitch switch_.


----------



## Dabs

Hardcandy said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I am just now getting around to this one ~LoL~
> I guess welcome is in order.....and btw...your thread title really isn't appropriate....you don't look sweet at all~
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that my *Intro* has turned into one big anything goes _soiree_ that nobody will leave...LoL!
> 
> If we could have 86ed all the poopers it might have been one hell of a fiesta amiga *but* _hey sera sera_.
> 
> Anyway, thanx for the _welcome_ Dabs *and* I wasn't feeling very sweet at the moment that pic was clicked.
> 
> I had just been rudely awakened by my jerk boyfriend who *thinks* he's funny, which tripped my _*bitch switch*_.
Click to expand...


Check Home Depot....they may have replacements~


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dabs said:


> Check Home Depot....they may have replacements~



I thought those could be reset monthly?


:ducks:


----------



## Hardcandy

Dabs said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe I am just now getting around to this one ~LoL~
> I guess welcome is in order.....and btw...your thread title really isn't appropriate....you don't look sweet at all~
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that my *Intro* has turned into one big anything goes _soiree_ that nobody will leave...LoL!
> 
> If we could have 86ed all the poopers it might have been one hell of a fiesta amiga *but* _hey sera sera_.
> 
> Anyway, thanx for the _welcome_ Dabs *and* I wasn't feeling very sweet at the moment that pic was clicked.
> 
> I had just been rudely awakened by my jerk boyfriend who *thinks* he's funny, which tripped my _*bitch switch*_.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Check Home Depot....they may have replacements~
Click to expand...

What; bitch switches or boyfriends?



Uncensored2008 said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check Home Depot....they may have replacements~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought those could be reset monthly?
> 
> 
> :ducks:
Click to expand...

Again; bitch switches *or* boyfriends?


----------



## bobcollum

Bitch switches, why else would it be highlighted?

Derp.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hardcandy said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that my *Intro* has turned into one big anything goes _soiree_ that nobody will leave...LoL!
> 
> If we could have 86ed all the poopers it might have been one hell of a fiesta amiga *but* _hey sera sera_.
> 
> Anyway, thanx for the _welcome_ Dabs *and* I wasn't feeling very sweet at the moment that pic was clicked.
> 
> I had just been rudely awakened by my jerk boyfriend who *thinks* he's funny, which tripped my _*bitch switch*_.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check Home Depot....they may have replacements~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What; bitch switches or boyfriends?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check Home Depot....they may have replacements~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought those could be reset monthly?
> 
> 
> :ducks:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again; bitch switches *or* boyfriends?
Click to expand...


Both.

Or in the case of my ex wife, hourly....


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> Bitch switches, why else would it be highlighted?
> 
> Derp.


Hey everybody!...Here's one of the _"poopers"_ I was talking about!

In fact, Bobby is a text book example of a _"pooper"_.

In fact, Bobby could be the Wikipedia definition of _"pooper"_.

In fact, Bobby could be the Webster Dictionary centerfold for _"pooper"_.

Somebody stop me _please_, I'm cracking myself up here!


----------



## bobcollum

At least someone is laughing.


----------



## Amelia

Hardcandy said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bitch switches, why else would it be highlighted?
> 
> Derp.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everybody!...Here's one of the _"poopers"_ I was talking about!
> 
> In fact, Bobby is a text book example of a _"pooper"_.
> 
> In fact, Bobby could be the Wikipedia definition of _"pooper"_.
> 
> In fact, Bobby could be the Webster Dictionary centerfold for _"pooper"_.
> 
> Somebody stop me _please_, I'm cracking myself up here!
Click to expand...





^^ had a rough night at the Burger King and hasn't been to sleep yet.  Just a little punch drunk.


----------



## bobcollum

I want to argue with her some more, but I'm sick of having to swallow a mouthful of vomit after seeing her avie. 

By "her" I mean "him" and "his".


----------



## saveliberty

For an idiot, hardcandy seems to take up a lot of post space.


----------



## bobcollum

saveliberty said:


> For an idiot, hardcandy seems to take up a lot of post space.



It's not really indicative of ones idiocy.


----------



## Hardcandy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check Home Depot....they may have replacements~
> 
> 
> 
> What; bitch switches or boyfriends?
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought those could be reset monthly?
> 
> 
> :ducks:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again; bitch switches *or* boyfriends?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both.
> 
> Or in the case of my ex wife, hourly....
Click to expand...

Maybe that's what she thought you needed cowboy. 

Cuz some of you high-spirited stallions are hard ta break.

Of course, you're not as much fun to ride after you've been broke.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hardcandy said:


> Maybe that's what she thought you needed cowboy.
> 
> Cuz some of you high-spirited stallions are hard ta break.
> 
> Of course, you're not as much fun to ride after you've been broke.



I'm a Rothbardian Libertarian, full on Laissez Faire. I don't like to share - which is why the ex is an ex. 

(Current wife is a keeper, though!)


----------



## Dabs

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what she thought you needed cowboy.
> 
> Cuz some of you high-spirited stallions are hard ta break.
> 
> Of course, you're not as much fun to ride after you've been broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Rothbardian Libertarian, full on Laissez Faire. I don't like to share - which is why the ex is an ex.
> 
> (*Current wife is a keeper, though*!)
Click to expand...


Awesome thing to say!
Not many gents say this ~LoL~
Kudos to you.....


----------



## Hardcandy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's what she thought you needed cowboy.
> 
> Cuz some of you high-spirited stallions are hard ta break.
> 
> Of course, you're not as much fun to ride after you've been broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Rothbardian Libertarian, full on Laissez Faire. I don't like to share - which is why the ex is an ex.
> 
> (Current wife is a keeper, though!)
Click to expand...

It sounds as if you know how lucky you are to have found what you're looking for which means that she most likely does too.

My guy ain't perfect and neither am I but he knows I won't let him down, I'll never make him look bad and I don't mess around.

Of course, both the _filly_ and the _stallion_ have to know that the whole is only as solid as both halves and I'm pretty sure mine knows.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Dabs said:


> Awesome thing to say!
> Not many gents say this ~LoL~
> Kudos to you.....



Thanks.

I was real stupid in picking my first spouse, and real careful with the second.

My wife and I have been married for 13 years and still love each other, more importantly, we still like each other.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Hardcandy said:


> It sounds as if you know how lucky you are to have found what you're looking for which means that she most likely does too.
> 
> My guy ain't perfect and neither am I but he knows I won't let him down, I'll never make him look bad and I don't mess around.
> 
> Of course, both the _filly_ and the _stallion_ have to know that the whole is only as solid as both halves and I'm pretty sure mine knows.



Thanks.

Yeah, we are a good match and were both careful in understanding values and attitudes. Marriage is a lot of work, and everyone has to be willing to put effort into making things work. 

Glad to hear you have a good relationship. Planning to marry?


----------



## Hardcandy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds as if you know how lucky you are to have found what you're looking for which means that she most likely does too.
> 
> My guy ain't perfect and neither am I but he knows I won't let him down, I'll never make him look bad and I don't mess around.
> 
> Of course, both the _filly_ and the _stallion_ have to know that the whole is only as solid as both halves and I'm pretty sure mine knows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Yeah, we are a good match and were both careful in understanding values and attitudes. Marriage is a lot of work, and everyone has to be willing to put effort into making things work.
> 
> Glad to hear you have a good relationship. Planning to marry?
Click to expand...

No plans at present, but I have a funny story bout the only time I remember the subject of marriage coming up...I thought it was funny anyway.

We live together and one gloomy fall day we got in a fight over the _his and her_ car space agreement in our *two* car garage.

He chooses to keep his 2 motor cycles in his side and parks his car out in the driveway, but on this particular occasion *his* car was trespassing in *my* garage.

He was in his side of the garage with the door up pittleing with one of his bikes when I pull up that day and I hit the visor switch to raise my door and found his car where it shouldn't be. 

Of course it would be pouring down the rain like crazy that day and instead of moving his car, _like he should have_, he just gives me a quick glance from his cozy dry garage and keeps on pittleing.

It didn't look like the monsoon was going to let up anytime soon so I jumped out of my car and made a break for the garage and got my ass soaked in the process.

My clothes were soaked, my hair was soaked, my makeup was running down my face, I lost a shoe and I was freezing and instead of an apology the jerk laughs at me and keeps on pittleing.

So I kick it up to bitch mode and the asshole reacts by smiling at me as if he doesn't get what all the fuss is about and has the balls to say, _"you look like a drowned rat baby"_!

That fucking did it, my rage red-lined...My key ring which I was still holding, has 9 keys and all the usual heavy metal attachments that make it a dangerous weapon, so I flung it full throttle.

He jerked his head to the side to keep from being hit in the face and the keys whizzed past him and over top the gas tank of his 100 year anniversary model heritage softail.

He gives me his best tuff-guy look and says, _"you're lucky that didn't hit my bike you crazy bitch"_ so *I* say _"If you're so worried about your fuckin bike why didn't you stop the keys with your face dumbass"_.

His tuff-guy face slowly faded to a boyish grin and he says, _"I wish we were married so I could divorce your crazy ass"_ and I said _"not half as much as I do"_.

And that's the story of the only time me and my guy ever discussed matrimony...LoL!...Hope I didn't bore you.


----------



## KudoZ

You certainly know how to grab the Headlines.  Can you tell me what your agenda is?  I'm new here.  Thank you.


----------



## bobcollum

Her agenda is being the biggest asshat possible, thanks for resurrecting what I thought was finally over.


----------



## Hardcandy

KudoZ said:


> You certainly know how to grab the Headlines.  Can you tell me what your agenda is?  I'm new here.  Thank you.


My _"agenda"_ for this thread was to say hi and introduce myself.

After all, this *is* the _"Introduce Yourself"_ forum.

Beyond that, it's pretty much the same as everyone else's agenda I suppose.

And welcome to USMB KudoZ...Unlike bobby, you seem to be a likable kinda fella!



bobcollum said:


> Her agenda is being the biggest asshat possible, thanks for resurrecting what I thought was finally over.


Sorry bob, but it's never over till it's over; except for quitters of course!

And how did you come to the conclusion that *I* was being an _"asshat"_?

The only incidences of me being rude is when I'm forced to retaliate in self defense, such as now.

But I'm in a good mood today and will excuse your ugly fat ass this time so go somewhere and play with your fuzzy little puppy.


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> KudoZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly know how to grab the Headlines.  Can you tell me what your agenda is?  I'm new here.  Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> My _"agenda"_ for this thread was to say hi and introduce myself.
> 
> After all, this *is* the _"Introduce Yourself"_ forum.
> 
> Beyond that, it's pretty much the same as everyone else's agenda I suppose.
> 
> And welcome to USMB KudoZ...Unlike bobby, you seem to be a likable kinda fella!
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her agenda is being the biggest asshat possible, thanks for resurrecting what I thought was finally over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry bob, but it's never over till it's over; except for quitters of course!
> 
> *And how did you come to the conclusion that I was being an "asshat"?
> 
> The only incidences of me being rude is when I'm forced to retaliate in self defense, such as now.*
> 
> But I'm in a good mood today and will excuse your ugly fat ass this time so go somewhere and play with your fuzzy little puppy.
Click to expand...


I don't think you realize what asshat means.


----------



## Lumpy 1

Bob are you abusing the ladies again...?


----------



## bobcollum

No, I wasn't talking to one.


----------



## Hardcandy

Lumpy 1 said:


> Bob are you abusing the ladies again...?


Way ta go, that's telling him Lumpy! 

By the way, is that your real name or are ya just happy ta see me?!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Hardcandy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob are you abusing the ladies again...?
> 
> 
> 
> Way ta go, that's telling him Lumpy!
> 
> By the way, is that your real name or are ya just happy ta see me?!
Click to expand...


I was a tubby Baby... the nickname stuck..but I got tall and slender..



...any real man would be more than happy to see You Darlin..



To my great fortune.. Mrs. Lumpy has my heart...


----------



## bobcollum

Hardcandy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob are you abusing the ladies again...?
> 
> 
> 
> Way ta go, that's telling him Lumpy!
> 
> By the way, is that your real name or are ya just happy ta see me?!
Click to expand...


^ How lady-like, you're a regular Jackie O.


----------



## Uncensored2008

bobcollum said:


> ^ How lady-like, you're a regular Jackie O.



You mean she marries men for the size of their bank accounts?


----------



## Hardcandy

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bob are you abusing the ladies again...?
> 
> 
> 
> Way ta go, that's telling him Lumpy!
> 
> By the way, is that your real name or are ya just happy ta see me?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...any real man would be more than happy to see You Darlin..
Click to expand...

 just as I suspected.....Bob isn't a _real man_...



> To my great fortune.. Mrs. Lumpy has my heart...


Some girls have all the luck!



> I was a tubby Baby... the nickname stuck..but *I got tall and slender*..



Me too...I was never tubby but I am 6-2 in my _'nosebleeds'_!


----------



## Lumpy 1

Hardcandy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way ta go, that's telling him Lumpy!
> 
> By the way, is that your real name or are ya just happy ta see me?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...any real man would be more than happy to see You Darlin..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just as I suspected.....Bob isn't a _real man_...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To my great fortune.. Mrs. Lumpy has my heart...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some girls have all the luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tubby Baby... the nickname stuck..but *I got tall and slender*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too...I was never tubby but I am 6-2 in my _'nosebleeds'_!
Click to expand...


Women in high heels and tight pants, okay sure, you just have to get a glimpse as they walk away..

psssst. Bob likes to watch Del walk away...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV5LQcmuGg8&feature=fvwrel]All in the Family Theme Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bobcollum

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...any real man would be more than happy to see You Darlin..
> 
> 
> 
> just as I suspected.....Bob isn't a _real man_...
> 
> Some girls have all the luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tubby Baby... the nickname stuck..but *I got tall and slender*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too...I was never tubby but I am 6-2 in my _'nosebleeds'_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women in high heels and tight pants, okay sure, you just have to get a glimpse as they walk away..
> 
> psssst. Bob likes to watch Del walk away...
Click to expand...


Please Tardcandy, don't mistake my lack of ass-kissing to mean that I'm not into the ladies, when really it's that I'm not attracted to physically and mentally ugly ones.  

There there.


----------



## bobcollum

Uncensored2008 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ How lady-like, you're a regular Jackie O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean she marries men for the size of their bank accounts?
Click to expand...


Nope, not what I meant. 

Ever ponder what kind of lady has the luxury of selecting from the best of the male crop?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lumpy 1 said:


> Women in high heels and tight pants, okay sure, you just have to get a glimpse as they walk away..*
> 
> psssst. Bob likes to watch Del walk away...*



Walkers and depends turn Bob on?


----------



## Uncensored2008

bobcollum said:


> Nope, not what I meant.
> 
> Ever ponder what kind of lady has the luxury of selecting from the best of the male crop?



Onassis was the "best of the crop?"

BWAHAHAHAHA







Jackie was a whore - the most literal sense.


----------



## bobcollum

Uncensored2008 said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not what I meant.
> 
> Ever ponder what kind of lady has the luxury of selecting from the best of the male crop?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onassis was the "best of the crop?"
> 
> BWAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackie was a whore - the most literal sense.
Click to expand...


Again, not what I said. 

You're having more trouble than usual following the conversation today.


----------



## Hardcandy

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...any real man would be more than happy to see You Darlin..
> 
> 
> 
> just as I suspected.....Bob isn't a _real man_...
> 
> Some girls have all the luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tubby Baby... the nickname stuck..but *I got tall and slender*..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too...I was never tubby but I am 6-2 in my _'nosebleeds'_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Women in high heels and tight pants, okay sure, you just have to get a glimpse as they walk away..
Click to expand...

Careful there big fella, you're going to get yourself all lumpy! 



> psssst. Bob likes to watch Del walk away...


Hubba!-Hubba! Del must have one fine swing on that back porch!

Hey Del, be a sport and show the rest of us what Bob's so excited about!


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just as I suspected.....Bob isn't a _real man_...
> 
> Some girls have all the luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...I was never tubby but I am 6-2 in my _'nosebleeds'_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women in high heels and tight pants, okay sure, you just have to get a glimpse as they walk away..
> 
> psssst. Bob likes to watch Del walk away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please Tardcandy, don't mistake my lack of ass-kissing to mean that I'm not into the ladies, when really it's that I'm not attracted to physically and mentally ugly ones.
> 
> There there.
Click to expand...

Whoa Booby!  I may be _coyote ugly_  but _mentally_ I'm a drop dead gorgeous knockout fox! 

My _beautiful mind_ has launched a thousand ships and has more curves than 40 miles of mountain road.  

But I suspect my horndog boyfriend loves me for my _ass_ and couldn't care less about my beautiful mind. 

It's a guy thing Bob...You and me wouldn't understand!


----------



## Misty

Why are you carrying a bag of trash?


----------



## Lumpy 1

Hardcandy said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> just as I suspected.....Bob isn't a _real man_...
> 
> Some girls have all the luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too...I was never tubby but I am 6-2 in my _'nosebleeds'_!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Women in high heels and tight pants, okay sure, you just have to get a glimpse as they walk away..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Careful there big fella, you're going to get yourself all lumpy!
> 
> ..what a cutie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> psssst. Bob likes to watch Del walk away...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hubba!-Hubba! Del must have one fine swing on that back porch!
> 
> Hey Del, be a sport and show the rest of us what Bob's so excited about!
Click to expand...


I highly.. do not recommend this..


----------



## Hardcandy

Misty said:


> Why are you carrying a bag of trash?


The pic is 10 years old.

I suppose it was garbage day.

Why is your _wedding gown_ in a bunch?


----------



## Amelia

Hardcandy said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you carrying a bag of trash?
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is 10 years old.
> 
> I suppose it was garbage day.
> 
> Why is your _wedding gown_ in a bunch?
Click to expand...



The pic is 2 years old.  And now you're Sophie Monk?  lol


----------



## saveliberty

Month long intro thread?

<yawn>

Get on with the cat fight otherwise, this is all pointless.


----------



## Hardcandy

Amelia said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you carrying a bag of trash?
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is 10 years old.
> 
> I suppose it was garbage day.
> 
> Why is your _wedding gown_ in a bunch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is 2 years old.  And now you're Sophie Monk?  lol
Click to expand...

Do you mean *this* Sophie Monk, the sexy hot singer, model, tv and movie actress who was on the cover of Vogue and Stuff magazines, in tabloids and on countless talk shows and commercials?!

Sophie doin her thing in *Date Movie*_(gather round guys)_: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2eckfJv4jY&feature=related]Sophie Monk The best of Date Movie HD - YouTube[/ame]

I think it was you who started that _"you're a guy, not a chic"_ and _"sockpuppet"_ shit soon after I got here...I kinda figured a moron like you would take the Sophie bait.

Only a simpleton such as yourself and deluded by hatred could actually believe someone like me is so delusional to think I could pull off impersonating a hollywood celebrity.

You should have chosen someone other than me as your mortal enemy and you would be wise to stop making your unwarranted hatred for me such a personal vendetta.

First, you could cease with these silly schoolgirl _"gotcha"_ games...Come to think of it, you do demonstrate the characteristics of a _school bully_...And second, you need to stop taking this shit so personal Amelia.


----------



## Amelia

Hardcandy said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is 10 years old.
> 
> I suppose it was garbage day.
> 
> Why is your _wedding gown_ in a bunch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is 2 years old.  And now you're Sophie Monk?  lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you mean *this* Sophie Monk, the sexy hot singer, model, tv and movie actress who was on the cover of Vogue and Stuff magazines, in tabloids and on countless talk shows and commercials?!
> 
> Sophie doin her thing in *Date Movie*_(gather round guys)_:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2eckfJv4jY&feature=related]Sophie Monk The best of Date Movie HD - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> I think it was you who started that _"you're a guy, not a chic"_ and _"sockpuppet"_ shit soon after I got here...I kinda figured a moron like you would take the Sophie bait.
> 
> Only a simpleton such as yourself and deluded by hatred could actually believe someone like me is so delusional to think I could pull off impersonating a hollywood celebrity.
> 
> You should have chosen someone other than me as your mortal enemy and you would be wise to stop making your unwarranted hatred for me such a personal vendetta.
> 
> First, you could cease with these silly schoolgirl _"gotcha"_ games...Come to think of it, you do demonstrate the characteristics of a _school bully_...And second, you need to stop taking this shit so personal Amelia.
Click to expand...




I have been leaving you alone for the past few weeks.  Didn't say a word about your new sophie monk look until you lied and said the pic was 10 years old.  The bait I took was the lie.  I know it was a little one.  But it was still a lie.  

That's all.  Carry on with your skank act.


----------



## KudoZ

You're an entertainer, you live for your audience.


----------



## Hardcandy

Amelia said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is 2 years old.  And now you're Sophie Monk?  lol
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean *this* Sophie Monk, the sexy hot singer, model, tv and movie actress who was on the cover of Vogue and Stuff magazines, in tabloids and on countless talk shows and commercials?!
> 
> Sophie doin her thing in *Date Movie*_(gather round guys)_:
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2eckfJv4jY&feature=related]Sophie Monk The best of Date Movie HD - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> I think it was you who started that _"you're a guy, not a chic"_ and _"sockpuppet"_ shit soon after I got here...I kinda figured a moron like you would take the Sophie bait.
> 
> Only a simpleton such as yourself and deluded by hatred could actually believe someone like me is so delusional to think I could pull off impersonating a hollywood celebrity.
> 
> You should have chosen someone other than me as your mortal enemy and you would be wise to stop making your unwarranted hatred for me such a personal vendetta.
> 
> First, you could cease with these silly schoolgirl _"gotcha"_ games...Come to think of it, you do demonstrate the characteristics of a _school bully_...And second, you need to stop taking this shit so personal Amelia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been leaving you alone for the past few weeks.  Didn't say a word about your new sophie monk look until you lied and said the pic was 10 years old.  The bait I took was the lie.  I know it was a little one.  But it was still a lie.
Click to expand...

Call me crazy, but that pic looked very much like a *jailbait* Sophie, who by the way is now *33* yrs old.

I sincerely thought the pic looked like it was from her teenage years, which would have made it more than 10 years old.

But if you have evidence the pic is 2 yrs old, which makes her *31* at that time, then I'm definitely guilty of making a _false assumption_.

But what's *really* unusual is the fact that you made the time and effort to research the pic right down to its age.

A person would have to hate someone uhbunch to be so obsessed with trying to discredit them.

For some reason you obviously view me as a threat but damned if I can figure out why and I doubt you will tell or even admit to it.

I suppose such irrational hate at a political forum could be the result of liberal frustration or possibly just a jealous female conservative.

I sincerely hope it's not the later...It would be a slap in the face to both conservatives and women for one of their own to be caught acting like a liberal.

By the way, that was a kick ass Sophie vid, doncha think?!...Even I'm a bit envious of that firecracker!



> That's all.  Carry on with your *skank* act.


Hmmm, maybe your problem is that you don't get your _backside_ dirty often enough sweety?!


----------



## Amelia

Still not sure whether you're a fryboy or actually the skank you're acting like.  Either way, *gross*.  

Back to your posing.  I'll try not to interrupt it again any time soon.


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ How lady-like, you're a regular Jackie O.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean she marries men for the size of their bank accounts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, not what I meant.
> 
> Ever ponder what kind of lady has the luxury of selecting from the best of the male crop?
Click to expand...

Hmmm?.....Would that be the chic whose milkshake brings all the boys to the yard?! 


I'm so bad!


----------



## bobcollum

That was so lame, I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Hardcandy

bobcollum said:


> That was so lame, I threw up in my mouth a little.


WooHoo!...Success!...That is exactly the reaction I anticipated!


----------



## saveliberty

Amelia said:


> Still not sure whether you're a fryboy or actually the skank you're acting like.  Either way, *gross*.
> 
> Back to your posing.  I'll try not to interrupt it again any time soon.



Definite ladyboy Amelia.


----------



## Hardcandy

saveliberty said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure whether you're a fryboy or actually the skank you're acting like.  Either way, *gross*.
> 
> Back to your posing.  I'll try not to interrupt it again any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definite ladyboy Amelia.
Click to expand...

LoL, here we go again boys and girls.

When all else fails, resort to *SockPuppet*!

Liberals have absolutely no _imagination_ and are void of _original thought_.


----------



## catzmeow

saveliberty said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure whether you're a fryboy or actually the skank you're acting like.  Either way, *gross*.
> 
> Back to your posing.  I'll try not to interrupt it again any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definite ladyboy Amelia.
Click to expand...


"chick" with a dick.  Tranny that's a manny.

That help you?


----------



## catzmeow

Hardcandy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure whether you're a fryboy or actually the skank you're acting like.  Either way, *gross*.
> 
> Back to your posing.  I'll try not to interrupt it again any time soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definite ladyboy Amelia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LoL, here we go again boys and girls.
> 
> When all else fails, resort to *SockPuppet*!
> 
> Liberals have absolutely no _imagination_ and are void of _original thought_.
Click to expand...


^It's a man, baby.


----------



## Moonglow

Hardcandy said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you already because you hate liberals!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well that shouldn't bother you in the least bit;.....unless of course you are one?!
Click to expand...


i got me a new bumper sticker:_ I brake for animals, but not republicans._


----------



## Moonglow

Hardcandy said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean *this* Sophie Monk, the sexy hot singer, model, tv and movie actress who was on the cover of Vogue and Stuff magazines, in tabloids and on countless talk shows and commercials?!
> 
> Sophie doin her thing in *Date Movie*_(gather round guys)_:
> Sophie Monk The best of Date Movie HD - YouTube
> 
> I think it was you who started that _"you're a guy, not a chic"_ and _"sockpuppet"_ shit soon after I got here...I kinda figured a moron like you would take the Sophie bait.
> 
> Only a simpleton such as yourself and deluded by hatred could actually believe someone like me is so delusional to think I could pull off impersonating a hollywood celebrity.
> 
> You should have chosen someone other than me as your mortal enemy and you would be wise to stop making your unwarranted hatred for me such a personal vendetta.
> 
> First, you could cease with these silly schoolgirl _"gotcha"_ games...Come to think of it, you do demonstrate the characteristics of a _school bully_...And second, you need to stop taking this shit so personal Amelia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been leaving you alone for the past few weeks.  Didn't say a word about your new sophie monk look until you lied and said the pic was 10 years old.  The bait I took was the lie.  I know it was a little one.  But it was still a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Call me crazy, but that pic looked very much like a *jailbait* Sophie, who by the way is now *33* yrs old.
> 
> I sincerely thought the pic looked like it was from her teenage years, which would have made it more than 10 years old.
> 
> But if you have evidence the pic is 2 yrs old, which makes her *31* at that time, then I'm definitely guilty of making a _false assumption_.
> 
> But what's *really* unusual is the fact that you made the time and effort to research the pic right down to its age.
> 
> A person would have to hate someone uhbunch to be so obsessed with trying to discredit them.
> 
> For some reason you obviously view me as a threat but damned if I can figure out why and I doubt you will tell or even admit to it.
> 
> I suppose such irrational hate at a political forum could be the result of liberal frustration or possibly just a jealous female conservative.
> 
> I sincerely hope it's not the later...It would be a slap in the face to both conservatives and women for one of their own to be caught acting like a liberal.
> 
> By the way, that was a kick ass Sophie vid, doncha think?!...Even I'm a bit envious of that firecracker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all.  Carry on with your *skank* act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm, maybe your problem is that you don't get your _backside_ dirty often enough sweety?!
Click to expand...


No amount of energy is wasted exposing stupid liberal hating conservatives


----------



## Dabs

Wow....is this some sort of record?? Over 250 posts for an intro thread??!!??!!?!?


----------



## Toro

Dabs said:


> Wow....is this some sort of record?? Over 250 posts for an intro thread??!!??!!?!?



You mean as a sock thread.


----------



## Colin

Toro said:


> Dabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....is this some sort of record?? Over 250 posts for an intro thread??!!??!!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean as a sock thread.
Click to expand...


Sock and cock, surely.


----------



## Hardcandy

Moonglow said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like you already because you hate liberals!
> 
> 
> 
> Well that shouldn't bother you in the least bit;.....unless of course you are one?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i got me a new bumper sticker:_ I brake for animals, but not republicans._
Click to expand...

I hope you're not suggesting that I'm a _"republican"_, Moonglow.

The centrist politics of the GOP is too far left for me...I'm a _hard-core righty_!

Although Romney is the lessor of two evils, considering his opponent is a racist commie.

But yes, I do consider _liberals_ to be gullible delusional wackos, as do most _rational_ people.

Michael Savage for President, WooHoo!


----------



## Si modo

Wow.  This looks dramatic for an intro thread.

Not sure I want to go through it (any synopsis is welcome), but if 262 posts beats CG's intro thread, I am gonna be pissed.


----------



## Hardcandy

My Intro Thread does seem to have gone viral.

At present there are over 260 replies and 5000+ views.

I threw my hands up at trying to keep up with the flood of posts.

So I'm not even sure if the primary motivation is support or hate or what.

Although at this stage I would imagine it is nothing more than _curiosity_.

Kinda like people joining ranks with a crowd, wondering what the hell they're looking at.

Anyway, welcome one and all to this amazing _cluster fuck_!.....


----------



## Dabs

Hardcandy said:


> My Intro Thread does seem to have gone viral.
> 
> At present there are over 260 replies and 5000+ views.
> 
> I threw my hands up at trying to keep up with the flood of posts.
> 
> So I'm not even sure if the primary motivation is support or hate or what.
> 
> Although at this stage I would imagine it is nothing more than _curiosity_.
> 
> Kinda like people joining ranks with a crowd, wondering what the hell they're looking at.
> 
> Anyway, welcome one and all to this amazing _cluster fuck_!.....



You do seem to be enjoying it....after all.....you are always here ~LoL~
Do you post anywhere else on this board?????


----------



## catzmeow

Hardcandy said:


> Kinda like people joining ranks with a crowd, wondering what the hell they're looking at.
> 
> .



We are looking at a train wreck in drag.


----------



## Hardcandy

Dabs said:


> Hardcandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Intro Thread does seem to have gone viral.
> 
> At present there are over 260 replies and 5000+ views.
> 
> I threw my hands up at trying to keep up with the flood of posts.
> 
> So I'm not even sure if the primary motivation is support or hate or what.
> 
> Although at this stage I would imagine it is nothing more than _curiosity_.
> 
> Kinda like people joining ranks with a crowd, wondering what the hell they're looking at.
> 
> Anyway, welcome one and all to this amazing _cluster fuck_!.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do seem to be enjoying it....
Click to expand...

LoL, wouldn't you?! 



> after all.....you are always here ~LoL~


Only when I'm responding to a post, _such as now_.



> Do you post anywhere else on this board?????


According to the _current_ stats, I have 200 posts.

But, I'm a _hard-core-righty_ so you would probably disapprove of what I have to say.


----------



## catzmeow

This sock intro thread smells like balls.


----------



## TNHarley

this cant be mal. if it is, he is the sock master


----------



## Amelia

As is obvious from my posts in this thread, I was no HC fan, but as of today "Go, HC, Go -- Rock it!"


----------



## JoeBlam

Amelia said:


> As is obvious from my posts in this thread, I was no HC fan, but as of today "Go, HC, Go -- Rock it!"



Dirty pool.


----------



## Amelia

JoeBlam said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> As is obvious from my posts in this thread, I was no HC fan, but as of today "Go, HC, Go -- Rock it!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dirty pool.
Click to expand...



Hey, I'm not the one who bumped the thread.  Sorry if you don't like the competition.


----------



## BDBoop

Amelia said:


> As is obvious from my posts in this thread, I was no HC fan, but as of today "Go, HC, Go -- Rock it!"











​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh boo.............I'd rather JoeBlam gets more page views than this thread.


----------



## BDBoop

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh boo.............I'd rather JoeBlam gets more page views than this thread.



Then go to his thread.


----------



## TNHarley

**Private Message: New reputation!**Today, 01:49 PMJoeBlam*DOWNSTREAMMember #44029*Join Date: Jun 2013Posts: 1,724Thanks: 322Thanked 426 Times in 306 PostsMentioned: 1 Post(s)Tagged: 0 Thread(s)Rep Power:*444New reputation!Hi, you have received -222 reputation points from JoeBlam.Reputation was given for*this*post.Comment*:bitch*Regards,JoeBlam


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## TNHarley

just for that ima  hit "back" and click on this thread sooooooooooo many times


----------



## TNHarley

Rat in the Hat said:


>



best intro evvvvaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## JoeBlam

Go ahead and have your fun....I got to #7 despite y'alls dirty tricks so I'm satisfied.


----------



## Amelia

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh boo.............I'd rather JoeBlam gets more page views than this thread.





Hardcandy is tough as nails, unlike some glass-jawed posters who shall henceforth be nameless.  

Go HC Go!  

*dons party hat and takes the cranberry and silver noisemaker*


Welcome back, HC!


----------



## JoeBlam

Amelia said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boo.............I'd rather JoeBlam gets more page views than this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardcandy is tough as nails, unlike some glass-jawed posters who shall henceforth be nameless.
> 
> Go HC Go!
> 
> *dons party hat and takes the cranberry and silver noisemaker*
> 
> 
> Welcome back, HC!
Click to expand...


Oh oh....that's a FLAME and not allowed in a (cough cough) "intro thread"....3 days in the hole!


----------



## BDBoop

#7 is good enough for you?


----------



## JoeBlam

BDBoop said:


> #7 is good enough for you?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f3waZ9GYgM



Sure is...Mickey Mantle wore #7, so did Rocky Colavito and it's a number appearing in my birthdate, name, number of children, and how many million dollars I got.  

suffer.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Moonglow

Hardcandy said:


> I have read the rules and will do my best to refrain from ripping the heads off socialists/marxists.
> 
> I have very little tolerance for liberal stupidity so believe me when I say, it will not be easy.
> 
> Being submerged in hard-core leftyism during my college years was a daily test of my self control.
> 
> My name is _Hardcandy_ and some of you will like me sometimes and hate me at others.
> 
> Some of you will no doubt hate me *all* the time but as you will soon find out, I couldn't care less.
> 
> And, I don't do the *"friend thing"* so don't bother asking because you will only be disappointed.
> 
> I have my own rule for friendship. _"When we agree we're friends and when we don't we're not"._
> 
> Just kidding, I'm sure we're all going to have a wonderful time.



Just a couple of questions;

ahem,

1. What college (s) did you attend?

2. What do you charge?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Holy crap JoeBlam, you just negged a whole boatload of people in an intro thread. That's against the rules.

Hello, this is supposed to all be in fun.


----------



## JoeBlam

Wolfsister77 said:


> Holy crap JoeBlam, you just negged a whole boatload of people in an intro thread. That's against the rules.
> 
> Hello, this is supposed to all be in fun.



A LONG DEAD intro thread being used solely to mess with me.....so I figure the rule was BENT not broken....I told Intense what happened and if he wants to boot me, that's the breaks.  I got to #7 which is all I tried for.


----------



## Wolfsister77

JoeBlam, everyone is just joking around here. Right?


----------



## Moonglow

TNHarley said:


> **Private Message: New reputation!**Today, 01:49 PMJoeBlam*DOWNSTREAMMember #44029*Join Date: Jun 2013Posts: 1,724Thanks: 322Thanked 426 Times in 306 PostsMentioned: 1 Post(s)Tagged: 0 Thread(s)Rep Power:*444New reputation!Hi, you have received -222 reputation points from JoeBlam.Reputation was given for*this*post.Comment*:bitch*Regards,JoeBlam


----------



## Ropey

JoeBlam said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap JoeBlam, you just negged a whole boatload of people in an intro thread. That's against the rules.
> 
> Hello, this is supposed to all be in fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LONG DEAD intro thread being used *solely *to mess with me.....so I figure the rule was BENT not broken....I told Intense what happened and if he wants to boot me, that's the breaks.  I got to #7 which is all I tried for.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yxDNyG4dpgc]Son, you're on your own. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

JoeBlam said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap JoeBlam, you just negged a whole boatload of people in an intro thread. That's against the rules.
> 
> Hello, this is supposed to all be in fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LONG DEAD intro thread being used solely to mess with me.....so I figure the rule was BENT not broken....I told Intense what happened and if he wants to boot me, that's the breaks.  I got to #7 which is all I tried for.
Click to expand...



It was not used to mess with you.  Hardcandy came back after a long absence and her intro thread was bumped.  Not everything is about you.

This thread is about Hardcandy.  Who rocks.


----------



## JoeBlam

Ropey said:


> Son, you're on your own. - YouTube





"and while everybody knelt to pray, the drifter did escape...."


----------



## Amelia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiHPaW1h8B8]Who Wants Candy? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TNHarley

JoeBlam said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap JoeBlam, you just negged a whole boatload of people in an intro thread. That's against the rules.
> 
> Hello, this is supposed to all be in fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LONG DEAD intro thread being used solely to mess with me.....so I figure the rule was BENT not broken....I told Intense what happened and if he wants to boot me, that's the breaks.  I got to #7 which is all I tried for.
Click to expand...


suffer from grandiosity buddy?
I dont care who you are or what teenage thing u were trying to accomplish


----------



## TNHarley

Moonglow said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Private Message: New reputation!**Today, 01:49 PMJoeBlam*DOWNSTREAMMember #44029*Join Date: Jun 2013Posts: 1,724Thanks: 322Thanked 426 Times in 306 PostsMentioned: 1 Post(s)Tagged: 0 Thread(s)Rep Power:*444New reputation!Hi, you have received -222 reputation points from JoeBlam.Reputation was given for*this*post.Comment*:bitch*Regards,JoeBlam
Click to expand...


 loser


----------



## Amelia

LOL.  Check out that view count.  Up over 3000 in an hour.  

Coz HC rocks!  

You go, girl!


----------



## TNHarley

did that say over 10800 views?


----------



## JoeBlam

TNHarley said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> **Private Message: New reputation!**Today, 01:49 PMJoeBlam*DOWNSTREAMMember #44029*Join Date: Jun 2013Posts: 1,724Thanks: 322Thanked 426 Times in 306 PostsMentioned: 1 Post(s)Tagged: 0 Thread(s)Rep Power:*444New reputation!Hi, you have received -222 reputation points from JoeBlam.Reputation was given for*this*post.Comment*:bitch*Regards,JoeBlam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> loser
Click to expand...


They are firing back....DUCK AND COVER!


----------



## Amelia

TNHarley said:


> did that say over 10800 views?




Yup!


----------



## TNHarley

JoeBlam said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are firing back....DUCK AND COVER!
Click to expand...


meltdown soon mr. 7,801?


----------



## Amelia

Oh, and it bears repeating ... Welcome Back, HC!


----------



## JoeBlam

I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.


----------



## BDBoop

Oh, god - you poor thing.

Well, just tell yourself whatever you have to to get through the night. 

/pat-pat


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeBlam said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap JoeBlam, you just negged a whole boatload of people in an intro thread. That's against the rules.
> 
> Hello, this is supposed to all be in fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LONG DEAD intro thread being used solely to mess with me.....so I figure the rule was BENT not broken....I told Intense what happened and if he wants to boot me, that's the breaks.  I got to #7 which is all I tried for.
Click to expand...


 [MENTION=20285]Intense[/MENTION]  We need a poll!


----------



## Ernie S.

JoeBlam said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap JoeBlam, you just negged a whole boatload of people in an intro thread. That's against the rules.
> 
> Hello, this is supposed to all be in fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A LONG DEAD intro thread being used solely to mess with me.....so I figure the rule was BENT not broken....I told Intense what happened and if he wants to boot me, that's the breaks.  I got to #7 which is all I tried for.
Click to expand...


You forget that when you get banned, no one will be viewing your intro thread. 7th place is a very tenuous grasp at notoriety. 20th or so, by the time you return will be just plain mundane.


----------



## TNHarley

BDBoop said:


> Oh, god - you poor thing.
> 
> Well, just tell yourself whatever you have to to get through the night.
> 
> /pat-pat



pathetic aint it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

JoeBlam said:


> I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.



Which two year old syrenn thread are you referring to? Her 2 year old Tavern thread has 155,298 views, and her 2 year old intro thread has 10,814 views.


----------



## syrenn

welcome back!


----------



## syrenn

JoeBlam said:


> I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.




damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now. 


and what is it with you and thread views anyway?


----------



## BDBoop

Yeah. Well, when he catches up to Sy's rep, we can chat.


----------



## syrenn

Rat in the Hat said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which two year old syrenn thread are you referring to? Her 2 year old Tavern thread has 155,298 views, and her 2 year old intro thread has 10,814 views.
Click to expand...



LOL.... and the tavern is in a private forum.... the casual viewer non member cant see it.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> Yeah. Well, when he catches up to Sy's rep, we can chat.




hell hun.... how long as he been here....and how long have you been back?

I would think if he can catch up to your reps you two can chat.


----------



## Moonglow

Amelia said:


> Oh, and it bears repeating ... Welcome Back, HC!



Yes it does bears repeating


----------



## Gracie

syrenn said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
Click to expand...



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## JoeBlam

syrenn said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
Click to expand...


Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...


----------



## Toro

JoeBlam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
Click to expand...


I hope you're victorious in this important epic struggle.


----------



## JoeBlam

Toro said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're victorious in this important epic struggle.
Click to expand...


I already won it....what you're seeing now is somebody playing with the scoreboard.


----------



## Amelia

12,983 to 12,837 to 7845









​


----------



## Toro

JoeBlam said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're victorious in this important epic struggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already won it....what you're seeing now is somebody playing with the scoreboard.
Click to expand...


Congratulations then.

This ranks right up there with discovering insulin.

EDIT - I do like your sig


----------



## PredFan

Adding a view.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Amelia said:


> 12,983 to 12,837 to 7845
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



7845???

WINNING!!!!!!


----------



## syrenn

JoeBlam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
Click to expand...





considering how many times i posted in my intro.... and how many times you have posted in yours.....

i hate to tell ya...... you worked your thread far more then mine. 

however.... hard candy is doing a fine job with interest to her thread... she always has

you rock hard candy!


----------



## MeBelle

Aww heck, I'll do my part!


----------



## BDBoop

JoeBlam said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I SMOKED Syrenn's 2 year old thread by 2,800 views in less than 3 months....DAMN!  Looks like I'm the Rush Limbaugh of USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
Click to expand...


Sy had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

BDBoop said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sy had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


It seems impossible... it *IS* impossible... but somehow it mysteriously got done.


----------



## syrenn

BDBoop said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sy had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...


and that is what is so damn funny.... he thinks that i did.


----------



## BDBoop

He's sending the rep to the wrong person.


----------



## syrenn




----------



## Zona

Toro said:


> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> damn man you are desperate aren't you? If i worked my intro the way you keep working yours.... you would not have stood a chance in hell... then or now.
> 
> 
> and what is it with you and thread views anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope you're victorious in this important epic struggle.
Click to expand...


I think Obama mentioned it today when honoring Dr. King.  This is HUGE.


----------



## Gracie

I'm just adding my view. Again. For funzies.


----------



## saveliberty

The social media relevance is mind boggling to be sure...


----------



## TNHarley

JoeBlam said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're victorious in this important epic struggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already won it....what you're seeing now is somebody playing with the scoreboard.
Click to expand...


You do realize nobody would have fucked with you if you didn't think it was a conspiracy against you, right?

Poor guy.. Done had to delete his avatar and sig 
You need to get laid or something, bro


----------



## BDBoop

JoeBlam said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeBlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh you worked it alright...by proxy and now I see a mysteriously new 5K views added to both threads in less than 3 hours.....that seems impossible....wait, that IS impossible.  By any means necessary right, for something so unimportant....I should sent you some + rep for engineering this little charade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're victorious in this important epic struggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already won it....what you're seeing now is somebody playing with the scoreboard.
Click to expand...


Yup. You won the internetz.


----------



## Amelia

I think he's gone.  I has a sad.


----------



## dilloduck

Amelia said:


> I think he's gone.  I has a sad.



Look out !!  A sad is what killed ......


----------



## TNHarley

Amelia said:


> I think he's gone.  I has a sad.



If he cant handle it, he shouldn't be on the interwebz
Especially being so heliocentric.. It was well deserved


----------



## PixieStix

I am posting in the historical introductory threads, maybe I should bump mine? . Actually I would be embarrassed, there were like 3 posts


----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Ropey

Drop the pixiestix, and move away from the bacon...


----------



## Hardcandy

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rl_NpdAy3WY]"You like me!" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

*I'm not as sweet as I look!*


----------

